# Anybody bought items off Bespoke Equestrian?



## lucemoose (5 February 2014)

They have a website and a facebook page, just curious as do not want to put pressure on a fledging company more than I need to but also nor do I want to be outof pocket and without any goods!


----------



## lucemoose (5 February 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## tls (14 February 2014)

I have ordered on 28th Jan, still not arrived.  Seems to be yet another company that takes your order without having the stuff in stock.  They do reply to messages


----------



## comet! (16 February 2014)

tls said:



			I have ordered on 28th Jan, still not arrived.  Seems to be yet another company that takes your order without having the stuff in stock.  They do reply to messages
		
Click to expand...

I think they have something on their website about guaranteeing items within 14 days?

I hope they are OK as I placed an order a few days ago!


----------



## quirky (16 February 2014)

Are there any valid contact details on the website?
I can't see any and that alone would ring alarm bells.
Hope you haven't been stung!


----------



## comet! (16 February 2014)

I've found the address - it's under their t&c.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (16 February 2014)

It's run by a young woman around uni age


----------



## leflynn (17 February 2014)

tls said:



			I have ordered on 28th Jan, still not arrived.  Seems to be yet another company that takes your order without having the stuff in stock.  They do reply to messages
		
Click to expand...

This ^ I waited 3 weeks for an order had no update and when I emailed I was told it would be in stock soon, then got shirty when I said I wanted to cancel, but they did refund quicker than I thought and I bought the same item elsewhere with much better service and same price


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (17 February 2014)

I wouldn't trust a company who lists their phone number on the 'contact us' page as 123456789!!


----------



## comet! (18 February 2014)

Since my last post I would say to avoid.  That is unless you are happy to wait  as even though website says items are in stock, it seems they are not.  Terrible service.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (18 February 2014)

Hi Everyone, Im the owner just thought I would pop up and post a couple of things to clear any confusions up.

I run it as a small company online only at the moment. We dont keep stock and it does say this on our website under the terms and conditions of sale. This is because we don't have a warehouse to keep all the items that we sell in and it would be impossible to sell the range of products that we do without a warehouse and thousands of pounds of stock. 

We have had problems in the past with people waiting for orders and I do apologise for this, I try answer everyones queries and questions but sometimes it isnt possible and someone may be missed as I am the only person that runs the company. 

We do offer a refund after 2 weeks if product have not been received and the customer is not willing to wait. This is also stated on our website under the same terms and conditions. 

The contact us page has not been updated which I apologise as the website is new and only went online around 1 week ago. I will of course get the builder round to sort this out right away. 

I don't mind if anyone wants to contact me to discuss anything the email address is bespokeequestrian@hotmail.com and my telephone number is 07854496412. 

Hope this clears a few things up 

Thanks 

Leigh


----------



## tls (13 March 2014)

Thanks for your reply there Leigh.  Please would you respond to my messages and emails regarding my order placed on 18th January and still  not received.  I dont want to have to resort to using a public forum to get a response but feel I have no choice.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 March 2014)

Love the belly belt rug on the website. It would have been brilliant when we were turning out in boggy  mud and I was having to scrape the mud off bellies to put on a girth.


----------



## CeeCee (19 March 2014)

Resurrecting this thread as another that has not received my item after two months!!  Has anybody actually received anything from this company?  I'm also in contact with another person via facebook that is awaiting an order with little to no communication.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (19 March 2014)

CeeCee said:



			Resurrecting this thread as another that has not received my item after two months!!  Has anybody actually received anything from this company?  I'm also in contact with another person via facebook that is awaiting an order with little to no communication.
		
Click to expand...

keep this thread going.
Have you just put out a general post of fb/twitter? If not just have a rant on there, businesses dont want bad online press so maybe you will get a repsonse this way


----------



## lucemoose (19 March 2014)

I'm waiting for over £200 worth of items I ordered on December 27. I've sent nice emails and fb messages and been told two weeks ago my stuff would be with me, and nothing since. 
I've never been treated this badly by a company, that's a lot of money for me to lay out and I can't get it back through paypal as it's over 45 days since I paid. 
I just want my money back now. 
She still posts new things on Facebook so why can't she respond. 
Does anyone have an idea of how to best proceed.


----------



## lucemoose (19 March 2014)

My post was deleted from the page and it was only a please respond post!!!


----------



## Marydoll (19 March 2014)

Oh dear this is all sounding terribly familiar !


----------



## supertramp (19 March 2014)

I also have had problems with items apparently sent yet never delivered, my messages being ignored, even though she had clearly posted on Face Book and seen them.  I have just advised if my money wasn't returned immediately I would be contacting Paypal resolution centre, she agreed to send a cheque but never did, (said he Pay pal account was locked and she couldn't access funds to pay me!) On the day I enquired yet again about my refund she paid up, saying she had done so days ago even though the date was the day I had asked again for payment.  I kept all my communications with her via Face book, copied them onto a word document, thank goodness as  some how they were all deleted, but not by me! Sorry its a rambling post but I have been hopping mad!


----------



## supertramp (19 March 2014)

I would email PayPal to let them know about non delivery of goods and also maybe take the company to the small claims court.  If possible copy and paste all communications as then you have an accurate time line.  The service is just shocking.


----------



## lucemoose (19 March 2014)

I wonder if horse and hound would like to publicise this


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (20 March 2014)

Hello everyone I would ask that anyone who has any problems with me or the company please email all your concerns to our new email address. Info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk. 

The company is not a scam however it has only started out and yes we were snowed under with orders from a 50% off sale that we had in November. I do apologise to anyone who has not received goods from this date but of you want to email me with your concerns or enquire about a refund I will be happy to answer. 

I wish to reiterate that I am yes a young person of university age who is in full time education as well as running this business single handed. I can put you in contact with a lot of happy customers who have received their goods. 

I do not intend to come across like people are being scammed out of their money, however I do realise that orders have been delayed and that customers are unhappy. I am willing to offer any customer who is unhappy a full refund this is never a problem all they have to do is ask. 

I would appreciate of people did not post on twitter with hate campaigns and slander, as I am trying my best to help and get to everyone. 

Hope this again clears things up. If anyone again wants to contact me they can so via our Facebook page or email 

Thanks Leigh


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (20 March 2014)

Would also like to say I have never deleted messages from the buyer above and can prove this by screenshots of the previous messages dating back freon the original messages sent. Do not know why they feel the messages have been deleted but it was certainly not by me.


----------



## Marydoll (20 March 2014)

I was thinking of ordering boots but wont be after reading this


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (20 March 2014)

I'm sorry that you feel that way.


----------



## Marydoll (20 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			I'm sorry that you feel that way.
		
Click to expand...

Would you buy from a company, spending the best part of £200 with the track record detailed above ? Yes, i feel that way


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (20 March 2014)

I have tried to explain as best as I could above. Yes some orders have obviously been delayed for quite a length of time. We only started selling equestrian wear in November before that we were a tiny company selling handmade browbands. 

Very sorry that you feel like this is the perception you have gained of the company.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (20 March 2014)

You only have one opportunity to make a first impression & it appears you have expanded your company far quicker than you could physiclly do & retain quality customer service. With a promise of 14 day delivery & people waiting for orders that are now months old it does paint your company in a bad light. You really need to get professional help with organising your company so that it can work. It is a business not a hobby & you are letting many people down.

I do hope this company does not go the same way as another company selling 'Bespoke Horse Onesies' & end up with a terrible reputation & owing hundreds if not thousands to unhappy customers?


----------



## leflynn (20 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			I have tried to explain as best as I could above. Yes some orders have obviously been delayed for quite a length of time. We only started selling equestrian wear in November before that we were a tiny company selling handmade browbands. 

Very sorry that you feel like this is the perception you have gained of the company.
		
Click to expand...

I think the issue is that that was 5 months ago and you should have resolved any backlog by now, the other issue which I had was an absolute lack of communication...


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (20 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			I have tried to explain as best as I could above. Yes some orders have obviously been delayed for quite a length of time. We only started selling equestrian wear in November before that we were a tiny company selling handmade browbands. 

Very sorry that you feel like this is the perception you have gained of the company.
		
Click to expand...

I think the real problem is the lack of communication with customers


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (20 March 2014)

Thank you everyone for your comments etc I will be taking them all on board. I do realise sometimes there is a lack of communication and will definitely be improving this from now on. 

I don't want to let people down and hate seeing customers unhappy.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (21 March 2014)

I have tried my best to  answer all your questions but it didn't seem to be good or quick enough. 

I can put you in contact with a lot of people who have received goods and people who have won items in our competitions.


----------



## BethanT (21 March 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Oh dear this is all sounding terribly familiar !
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking the same :/


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (21 March 2014)

All I can do is reply honesly and say that yes orders have been delayed and yes people have been refunded. 

I undestand that obviously people are unhappy with the service that they have been give and the lack of communication provided. However it is not helped by hate campaigns etc. 

I am taking steps to improve the service that I give. 

The basis of the company is that we do not keep items in stock, all of this is explained in black and white on our website in the terms and conditions.This does not mean that the business in any way is a 'scam', as it is a widely known practice for companies to do this and I can mention a few large ones. 

We do offer refunds to anyone who asks for them etc and we offer gift vouchers to people who have waited for items over the given time frame that we state. We also offer competitive prices that are gaurenteed 10% below RRP price.

At the end of the day you are all going to make your own assumptions and opinions from this, but I do insist that everyone not take what they read on the internet at face value, as i do see a couple of stories on her blown out of proportion etc 

Thanks 

Leigh


----------



## Marydoll (22 March 2014)

As was said on a very recent familiar themed thread, have you not heard the term "the customer is always right" ? Accusing them of blowing things out of proportion isnt really the way to go! I have friends who have commented on your pages on fb, who were thinking of becoming involved in these parties i  will be advising them to read this thread before they make any decisions.


----------



## Capriole (23 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			[...] I do insist that everyone not take what they read on the internet at face value, as i do see a couple of stories on her blown out of proportion etc
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of the company before, but from this thread and YOUR OWN contribution to it I can safely say that I will avoid your company.  Keeping your customers up to date and informed through private communication is the right way to go about dealing with delays, not arguing with them about it on an online forum.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (23 March 2014)

I do not deny that there has been problems with the above customers orders ... However everything that I have said here seems to have been dismissed and nit picked. 

Seems that everyone is only interested in one view.


----------



## Capriole (23 March 2014)

Really, you're just digging yourself a bigger hole.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (23 March 2014)

No problem everyone. Thank you for your input on all matters raised in this forum, I will be sure to put this into practice with future customer relations. 

As previously said I will be improving customer contact etc. 

If anyone has any problems, queries or would simply like to discuss their order in please feel free to email via info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk or you can email me on my personal email it gemstoneflyer@hotmail.co.uk. 

Also feel free to message us on Facebook or even ring our number displayed on our website, which is +447854496412. 

Best regards all 

Leigh


----------



## Fides (23 March 2014)

BE - I have read the thread and other than the one post that Capriole picked up on you seem to have been quite professional about it all and not making excuses, trying to offer resolutions. Could you get more help to deal with orders and better your reputation? Good luck in your venture - sounds like you are a busy bee!


----------



## longdog (23 March 2014)

Sorry, but people like you give me, a retailer who has a shop AND sells online, the pip. I DO hold thousands of pounds worth of stock and yet we have the ground cut from under us by irresponsible people like you who offer products at way below RRP where you cannot be making any profit and you do not have them in stock. I know for a fact that one line you offered of reputable hats at a ridiculous discount were not even in stock with the manufacturer........... I have to pay rent, rates, wages, phone, water bills and hold stock. In my opinion, you deserve all the bad publicity you get.
PS, I am off to work today too. Good job I love what I do.


----------



## quirky (23 March 2014)

I'm wondering how you have the chutzpah to offer t's & c's that you cannot guarantee.
How can you offer a 14 day turnaround when you are beholden to other companies sending the goods for you to send on? 

Maybe if you increased your turnaround time to say 28 days, you could fulfill your orders in a timely manner.

I wouldn't order from you for 2 reasons, firstly I order goods because I want them now, not 3 months down the line. Secondly, if you don't have the goods to send, you shouldn't be taking the money from the purchasers account. That should come out at the time of dispatch.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (23 March 2014)

Thank you Fides  that is what I'm going to try do in the future, also hopefully setting up an office and getting someone to help. 

We are in the process of setting up a shop, but i will not be changing the prices of any of my items. Yes we have made mistakes with prices, sales and deals but that does not effect the business now. At these times we also had an old website where the stock could not be updated so items may have been out of stock with the supplier, however customers were informed that there would be a delay and were happy to wait. 

Don't get me wrong I would love to hold stock etc but unfortunately I do not have anywhere to store it currently. 

Regarding turnaround most suppliers we deal with are very fast at delivering the products etc,  so normally it is not a problem. 

Regarding monies transferred, I think if we operated in the way payment was transferred when goods became available we would have a lot of surplus stock from items that people wanted but never paid for.  Again something to think about for the future perhaps. 

Thank you again for suggestions and feedback 

Leigh


----------



## Fun Times (23 March 2014)

Sorry leigh but not convinced the business model is ideal. If all you are doing is taking peoples money and then placing orders with the suppliers, what does your business add to the transaction? I can understand it more if you dont take the customers money until the product is ibtained as then you are adding value as you are sourcing and temporarily funding the acquisition. I understand you are just starting out and I want your business to succeed so am offering this more as an idea rather than a criticism.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (23 March 2014)

Currently we are all about offering the most popular products in one place, instead of having to go to 10 different websites. 

I realise it's not the ideal business model but we will be expanding, buying stock etc it's just currently at the moment we don't have a place to store it. We will be getting a shop in a month or so, so we will  have to buy stock in then. 

Thanks for the ideas  it's all about finding the right mix and balance at the moment.


----------



## Horsemadsmother (23 March 2014)

I am also suspicious of any business that runs on a mobile number only. But thats me.


----------



## WelshD (23 March 2014)

I'm not convinced either. I'd rather buy ten different things from ten different places that can guarantee quick delivery. I think the 'in stock' against each item is misleading, even your T&Cs says this may not be the case so it's effectively worthless 

You have some lovely items for sale many of which I haven't seen elsewhere which is nice however it is essentially a limited range in a limited amount of sizes therefore to use the name 'Bespoke' is very inaccurate

You seem very nice and reasonable but blaming a problem now on a sale held last November would ring alarm bells for me and I wouldn't order (even if your 'bespoke' offerings included my ponies sizes... Which they don't)

Again though... Nice website and nice products and I hope it all works out for you


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (23 March 2014)

Thank you for your comments, we do try to stock a wide range of sizes. 

I don't want to make it seem like I'm blaming the sale, but I'm being honest and saying it didn't help. 

Regarding the in stock status I am trying to get it changed to show something different, but It hasn't of yet and I can understand why it could get confusing


----------



## livetoride (23 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Thank you for your comments, we do try to stock a wide range of sizes. 

I don't want to make it seem like I'm blaming the sale, but I'm being honest and saying it didn't help. 

Regarding the in stock status I am trying to get it changed to show something different, but It hasn't of yet and I can understand why it could get confusing
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you're out of your depth. Suggest you concentrate on your university course and grow up a bit before wasting people's time.


----------



## Renvers (23 March 2014)

I have taken a look at your site and you advertise some really nice items that are a bit different to the norm, so I wish you luck. 

However I wouldn't personally buy from a site that didn't hold the items in stock and who didn't have a land line number. It wouldn't give me confidence in the company. Also, I thought distance selling regulations meant that you couldn't take the customers money if you didn't have the stock to send?


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (24 March 2014)

I don't supply a landline number because my mobile is the best to reach me on as I'm not really ever in the house. I can supply one but would probably mean more frustration for customers due to it not being answered. But can see your point 

I don't believe I am out of my depth there are plenty of people my age that have business's etc.. Just had a bumpy start. 


Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## Horsemadsmother (24 March 2014)

Its not really professional to not have a landline. Have a landline and an answer machine, or a landline number and call divert to your mobile if you aren't in.


----------



## ester (24 March 2014)

IMO items should absolutely not say in stock on the website if they aren't, it is highly misleading.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (24 March 2014)

Horsemanmother thank you that's a good idea that I will look into

I am trying to adjust it and have asked the website designer to change it in the near future


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (24 March 2014)

There's a difference between setting up a small side line company making browbands for a bit of pocket money in your spare time and setting up an online company and taking hunreds of pounds of people and not providing the service you've promised. 

I make handmade gifts and have a page on Facebook where i take 3 - 5 orders per week. This is enough for me to cope and my customers are always happy as they get what is promised in the time I give when they order. I would NOT dream of launching a big website with 50% off sales, bespoke items and items you don't have in stock when it's just me on my own!! Online companies have a stockroom, people working for them all day every day, not just someone dipping in and out between uni/work and working from their bedroom. 

I get that you're trying to set something up here, however I think you're really out your depth - why don't you sort it out? Either scale it down or hire some staff - it's not fair on the people who have put their faith and hard earned cash into your 'company' and are being messed about.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 March 2014)

I think this thread highlights a growing problem for internet shoppers. I look for a landline, an address and ease of contacting the company. Also look for bad feedback and use google maps to get a streetview of the premises. I want to know that they hold stock and what courier company they use.
 A bargain isn't a bargain if they take your money before they have the item and leave you stuck waiting to see if the goods will ever arrive.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (24 March 2014)

Not every business can have a premises, but yes I am opening a shop so will have one soon. This will mean that there is more staff etc

It's not my intention to mess people around. 

Again as I have said previously I will be taking everyone's comments on board but I won't be posting on the forum again but thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## Lady La La (24 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Not every business can have a premises, but yes I am opening a shop so will have one soon. This will mean that there is more staff etc

It's not my intention to mess people around. 

Again as I have said previously I will be taking everyone's comments on board but I won't be posting on the forum again but thanks for the feedback everyone.
		
Click to expand...

How will you staff the shop, when you are at uni? I'd also look quite carefully into the distance selling regulations, as frankly Trading Standards could rock up any day now, given the experience some of your customers have had.

You sound as though you are going to give the concerns raised here some thought, which is good, but having watched a friend of mine set up a beautiful tack shop and fill it with stock... its not for the faint hearted, and certainly not something you could enter into whilst studying full time at university.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 March 2014)

I'm sure it isn't your intention to mess everyone around but when you accept money from customers, you have a responsibility to ensure orders are fulfilled promptly. It doesn't matter that you are at uni or that you're young. These are not excuses when entering into a contract. 
 Companies that have premises and hold stock have invested a substantial amount of money in providing a service that you currently avoid. You need to make it clear on the website that you only purchase stock as the order and payment come in.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (24 March 2014)

I have looked into the distance selling relations and there does not seem to be anything  of concern.  There is some big companies that sell on this business model, also known as drop shipping. 

When the tack shop is set up I will be continuing university part time, i am fully committed to making this work. 

I will be taking all comments into consideration


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (24 March 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			It doesn't matter that you are at uni or that you're young. These are not excuses when entering into a contract.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^

I can understand what you're saying but you have a company with real customers - paying customers do not care how old you are or anything about your personal circumstances, they just want what they paid for. No excuses.


----------



## Lady La La (24 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			I have looked into the distance selling relations and there does not seem to be anything  of concern.  There is some big companies that sell on this business model, also known as drop shipping. 

When the tack shop is set up I will be continuing university part time, i am fully committed to making this work. 

I will be taking all comments into consideration
		
Click to expand...

I think its the charging of a customers card before the goods are dispatched, that needs looking into...

I also think you will find it extremely hard to set up and run a tack shop effectively whilst studying for a degree, but that said it's obviously something that you are determined to do, so all the best to you. I just hope you are able to provide a suitable service to your customers.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (24 March 2014)

This has been previously mentioned and I will be looking into it as also discussed.


----------



## OWLIE185 (24 March 2014)

What is the point of going in to business as a seller of equestrian products if you do not keep sufficient quantities of every item you sell in stock?  You should have funded the business sufficiently so that anything you sell is in stock and you can dispatch them immediately.
Customers want things straight away and if you are unable to do this then I would suggest that your business is doomed to failure.
I would suggest that if you have ordered from this seller that next time you purchase from a legitimate retailer or on line trader that can supply you straight away.
There is often a reason why goods are highly discounted!


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (24 March 2014)

This does seem to be going round and round. However it is a widely know practice that a lot of big companies do, it is also legitimate business I have gained a lot of suppliers who are very hard to get for an online store.

if you read through the previous posts you will see that I have said that I will be getting more stock as the company grows, it has only been trading for 5 months also we will soon have a store opening so stock will be a necessity. 

The goods are not highly discounted, but we do give customers good deals .  


I do get the sense that this is going to continue being a repetitive thing. 

If anyone would like me to explain anything more about the company the please feel free to email me any questions to info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk 

Thanks


----------



## sarahann1 (24 March 2014)

I haven't ordered from BE before, but I quite like the stock sold  

Do you have any plans to start selling Sprenger stirrups etc? 

All the very best of luck in your new venture, it's a shame you've had a rocky start, but from the professional way you've answered everyone's questions etc I'd be happy to order from you.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (24 March 2014)

Thank you it's nice to hear something positive. we are looking into new brands and suppliers every day. Lots more to come as of yet


----------



## Marydoll (25 March 2014)

I ordered a cooler from Hope Valley Equestrian online about 4pm last night and it arrived at my house this morning. Thats exceptional service, if i order and pay for something i want it asap, nobody wants to pay for something and wait months for it. You need to sort your supply issue out and not take money if you havent got the goods to dispatch, i agree you show some nice stuff on your page, but i would be annoyed if i was waiting any more than the 2 week delivery, i wouldnt order unless i knew you had the goods there to supply


----------



## lula (25 March 2014)

Marydoll said:



			I ordered a cooler from Hope Valley Equestrian online about 4pm last night and it arrived at my house this morning. Thats exceptional service, if i order and pay for something i want it asap, nobody wants to pay for something and wait months for it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I love ordering from Hope valley Equestrian as i have found their delivery times amazingly quick and their customer service spot on. Like Marydoll (and most online customers i'd imagine) when i buy something i want it as soon as. 2 weeks is the maximum id expect to wait without contact from the company to explain the delay.
if reasonably small companies can get it right it surprises me how bigger ones like Derby House seem to struggle. Premier Equine are also very good with delivery times but they are a large company with more staff employed so they ought to be.
This is the way to get repeat orders from customers.

tbh, i wouln't be too impressed with trader excuses such as 'im young, at university and struggling to deal with my orders which is why you're waiting 4 weeks' - you have asked for my business,  i have paid my money to you, so please keep your end of the deal.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (25 March 2014)

I have never used that excuse, and have never said that to my customers .... it has been said on the forum by other users. 

And it is a small company, so yes I am still getting it right. 

I would appreciate if anyone wanted to enquire further into this matter or wants any more information from me about anything that they please just send me an email, message or phone me, as im not happy continuing to  try and defend myself on this forum. 

Thanks 

Leigh


----------



## Lilyhead (27 March 2014)

Wish I'd seen this thread 4 months ago! Finally got my refund...I'd rather shop at Derby House than with these again!


----------



## Capriole (27 March 2014)

Seriously? It's taken you that long to get a refund?! Yowch...


----------



## Lilyhead (27 March 2014)

Capriole said:



			Seriously? It's taken you that long to get a refund?! Yowch...
		
Click to expand...

I got an item sent to me after 6 weeks but it was 3 sizes smaller than I ordered (and it was a bespoke item) so it went back as unsuitable and I asked for a refund! I have finally got my money back today.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (27 March 2014)

Not going to argue but item was sent back buyer requested new item which was explained why there was a delay... They accepted this but then later asked for a refund which did not take 4 months  another side to the story


----------



## Marydoll (27 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Not going to argue but item was sent back buyer requested new item which was explained why there was a delay... They accepted this but then later asked for a refund which did not take 4 months  another side to the story 

Click to expand...

Why was an item 3 sizes to small sent out in the first place ? and then still needing to wait for a replacement which was requested and obviously didnt come so 4 months on from the start of the order the client still isnt happy and i can understand why id be pi$$ed waiting quarter of a year for an item


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (27 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Not going to argue but item was sent back buyer requested new item which was explained why there was a delay... They accepted this but then later asked for a refund which did not take 4 months  another side to the story 

Click to expand...

If I were you I would stop posting on here and save what little reputation you have left. You point out that you wont be posting again but here you are. Saying you are not going to argue, then trying to argue is making you sound childish and silly, it is also petty and you are managing to put off potential customers. Honestly, stop now before you have no reputation left at all!!


----------



## Lilyhead (27 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Not going to argue but item was sent back buyer requested new item which was explained why there was a delay... They accepted this but then later asked for a refund which did not take 4 months  another side to the story 

Click to expand...

Plenty more sides to the story of course - not actually refunding me the full amount (i.e. Making me incur paypal fees), ignoring pms, deleting comments off Facebook when asking for a response and me having to chase constantly to find out whether I was actually ever going to receive the item I'd actually ordered! 

All the luck for the future, I hope you manage to establish good customer service and make a real go of what could be a good business.


----------



## ester (27 March 2014)

wow after that amount of time I'd be refunding and giving free stuff!


----------



## livetoride (27 March 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			I have looked into the distance selling relations and there does not seem to be anything  of concern.
		
Click to expand...

The Distance Selling Regulations say that goods must be delivered within the time frame agreed with the seller.

If no time frame is agreed, the seller has 30 days from the day after they receive the order to deliver the goods.

Flouting these regulations may not amount to "anything of concern" to you, but your customers, the trading standards authorities and competing bona fide businesses you are driving to the wall may feel otherwise.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (27 March 2014)

Thanks again everyone  

Leigh 
Info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk
Bespokeequestrian@hotmail.com
07854496412


----------



## YorksG (27 March 2014)

When will these small, start up businesses work out that they are in a service industry and provide a service? They do seem to think that they are doing people a favour by taking their money! If someone pays you to provide goods within a time frame, then for goodness sake do so. Having read the responses on here by the 'business woman' in quesstion, no way will I order anything from them.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (27 March 2014)

Last word on my behalf. Yes I will stand up for my business as it's my livelihood and my baby, so when people start to try and insult you of course you want to put your side across and explain the best you can. However  by doing this it seems people are accusing me of arguing etc. and that is by no means the way I wanted to come across. 

The company explains clearly within the terms and conditions on delivery times, it also provides contact details and other information. 

I would ask that people not take this at face value as you only ever hear about the bad feedback and none of the good and there is plenty of the good, however no one is interested in that.  

I do not know what else to say without repeating myself, again there is lots of different reasons behind each of the cases mentioned on the forum that have lead to delays, unhappy customers etc 

Again please feel free to contact me I have given out my details publicaly on several occasions on here. 

Thanks

Leigh Robinson


----------



## Marydoll (28 March 2014)

Ive heard enough,not a company i'll be using


----------



## Patterdale (28 March 2014)

She's responding politely, has apologised for delays, and given out many different ways of contacting. Not sure what else the girl can do?


----------



## Biska (28 March 2014)

She is trying to run before she can walk. Having set up a successful online business (not equestrian) which has been running for 8 years I can tell just by looking at her website.
It is a very basic, poorly refined site. The main pictures on the home page are distorted, there are empty pages and categories which would be better hidden. As for the reasons for return.....one of the boxes you can tick is "dead on arrival" and I note that the only payment method is paypal, a bad sign!  
The whole site gives the vibe that it is a very small start up or amateurish operation. I would not risk buying from a site like this one. 
If the owner is indeed opening a bricks and mortar tack shop she is in for a huge financial investment, she has plainly spent very little on her online shop and it appears carries no stock, so I wonder how she is going to manage this.
A telephone number is essential on an ecommerce site.
I wish her luck but she needs to tighten up her operation before she expands any more and look after her existing customers properly first.


----------



## sarahann1 (29 March 2014)

Patterdale said:



			She's responding politely, has apologised for delays, and given out many different ways of contacting. Not sure what else the girl can do?
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ she's had a rocky start, made a few mistakes along the way but is trying to make a go of it. In this crappy economy small businesses need our support. 

None of us start out perfect.


----------



## WelshD (29 March 2014)

The website is still saying that delivery can take up to two weeks though which is a shame given that we know the oldest order on this thread was from christmas time. If i was the owner and had been promised prompt deliveries from the suppliers i would be creating merry hell and getting those old orders fulfilled asap. Its nice that the owner has responded on here but what would do their reputation a lot of good would be some of the customers posting to say they have received the goods


----------



## arkon1 (1 April 2014)

I ordered november 2013 numerous items... meant for daughter for xmas not recieved anything ! Lots of messages sent many times she said she was goin sort never has ! Now blocked me from fb page and from even inboxing


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (1 April 2014)

arkon1 said:



			I ordered november 2013 numerous items... meant for daughter for xmas not recieved anything ! Lots of messages sent many times she said she was goin sort never has ! Now blocked me from fb page and from even inboxing
		
Click to expand...

Thats very bad! How very disapointing for your daughter. Hope you manage to get it sorted


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 April 2014)

Hello I'm unsure of who the above is however if it is the person I think you have been refunded and have not been blocked, I would also like to say the items have been sent but buyer still seemed unhappy.


----------



## The wife (1 April 2014)

Yes we ordered 22 days before Xmas and were guaranteed Christmas delivery.  After it hadn't arrived by 21 we phoned, apparently it was posted that day... 24th arrived, still no parcel... I think it finally came in the New Year.  Not so great as was for a Xmas present.  Really disappointed, nobody hardly answers the phone and messages and emails aren't replied too.  Shame as we were going to use them for all of our new business kit but will be going elsewhere for sure now.  Late delivery happens but be honest with customers when it happens.

ETA although when items did eventually arrive, were of good quality


----------



## arkon1 (1 April 2014)

I have not asked for a refund I have asked for items and have been waiting a long time if they have been sent can I have a tracking number please or proof of posting


----------



## arkon1 (1 April 2014)

Yes she has unblocked me now obviously writing on here may actually get me somewhere


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 April 2014)

You were never blocked in the first place ...


----------



## arkon1 (1 April 2014)

I have requested the items be sent recorded delivery if not recieved will report her to trading standards absolutely rediculous is saying have been sent last week but surprise surprise has no proof


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 April 2014)

I have refunded you for the items you have all the money back and will probably end up with the products also


----------



## arkon1 (1 April 2014)

I want the items and proof of posting


----------



## merlinsquest (1 April 2014)

Part of my business is online, I received an internet order on Monday, the courier collected the items today & the customer will receive them tomorrow before 12pm & will also get a text message notifying them of their 1 hour delivery slot, if items are out of stock my suppliers will drop ship for me, once they receive my order it will usually leave the same day, or at the latest the following day with guaranteed overnight delivery.  As a micro business I have to offer excellent customer service to attract customers to shop with me over the bigger online shops.  I also run a mobile shop, when customers order I endeavour to deliver within 48 hours, if I have to order items in the maximum time they will have to wait for delivery direct to their home or yard is a week.

You cannot expect people to take you seriously having to wait months for delivery from an amateurish website, under distance selling regulations you have 30 days to make the delivery, if not the customer is entitled by law to a full refund, if I were you I would be expecting a visit from trading standards, the hard part is getting the customers to begin with, keeping them should be the easy bit!

I also don't understand the issue with couriers, if you take out a contract with a decent reputable company, you won't have any problems at all!!  The cheapo companies are cheap for a reason!


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 April 2014)

Can everyone please read the previous posts as I seem to be repeating myself ... No I do not expect customers to wait months for items it also says within the distance selling relations that if goods cannot be delivered within this time, the seller must agree a time with the buyer. 

We ship through Royal Mail currently as they have been the best so far to date. 

I really am not going to explain my business any more publicity and do not understand how Horse and Hound can allow this thread to continue and encourage deframation of small business. 

Again I would ask if people could contact me personally for more information, I don't see others publically naming their companies on this forum so don't understand how they can contribute towards the libel of others.


----------



## arkon1 (1 April 2014)

She said she sent mon 1st class royal mail but as yet has been unable to provide me with proof of posting


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (1 April 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Can everyone please read the previous posts as I seem to be repeating myself ... No I do not expect customers to wait months for items it also says within the distance selling relations that if goods cannot be delivered within this time, the seller must agree a time with the buyer. 

We ship through Royal Mail currently as they have been the best so far to date. 

I really am not going to explain my business any more publicity and do not understand how Horse and Hound can allow this thread to continue and encourage deframation of small business. 

Again I would ask if people could contact me personally for more information, I don't see others publically naming their companies on this forum so don't understand ho
w they can contribute towards the libel of others.
		
Click to expand...

hho dont check threads unless they are reported I dont think.
Users are within their rights to name and shame businesses- you see threads all the time moaning about the s@#t service from Derby House and such


----------



## arkon1 (1 April 2014)

I havr recieved 2 out of 3 of my orders from derby house within 2wks 5 month is just appalling


----------



## abracadabra (1 April 2014)

You keep on asking people to contact you for more information. Why?  

This is a thread on an open forum asking it's *users* if they have any experience with your company. This is not about you or your own opinion of your company. You have no control over people posting their experiences on this thread.

There are many many threads on here asking for information about companies. Sometimes the feedback is good. Sometimes it isn't. When it isn't good, the companies that get respect from HHO users are the companies that come on here, apologise for the mess, make no excuses but hold their hands up to where they've gone wrong, and FIX IT. Stop whinging on.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 April 2014)

Again please read previous comments where it have apologised for the delays etc several times and why would I not want to comment on the forum when it is to do with my own company ? 

I ask people to contact me, also explained in previous posts if they have any more issues with the company or myself... As it would be nice if they felt that they could contact me personally instead of posting on a forum. I don't understand why so many people have felt the need to comment this is really getting blown out of proportion


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 April 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Hi Everyone, Im the owner just thought I would pop up and post a couple of things to clear any confusions up.

I run it as a small company online only at the moment. We dont keep stock and it does say this on our website under the terms and conditions of sale. This is because we don't have a warehouse to keep all the items that we sell in and it would be impossible to sell the range of products that we do without a warehouse and thousands of pounds of stock. 

We have had problems in the past with people waiting for orders and I do apologise for this, I try answer everyones queries and questions but sometimes it isnt possible and someone may be missed as I am the only person that runs the company. 

We do offer a refund after 2 weeks if product have not been received and the customer is not willing to wait. This is also stated on our website under the same terms and conditions. 

The contact us page has not been updated which I apologise as the website is new and only went online around 1 week ago. I will of course get the builder round to sort this out right away. 

I don't mind if anyone wants to contact me to discuss anything the email address is bespokeequestrian@hotmail.com and my telephone number is 07854496412. 

Hope this clears a few things up 

Thanks 

Leigh
		
Click to expand...

Original post that was made on this forum by myself


----------



## ester (2 April 2014)

Well presumably those with problems with orders have already contacted you anyway :confused3:, people will always share experiences on forums though. ...

derbyhouse/horserugs4u etc etc have regularly been discussed in the past, as have the good ones....


----------



## Capriole (2 April 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			I don't understand why so many people have felt the need to comment this is really getting blown out of proportion
		
Click to expand...

Because it's a thread on a forum. That's what happens. People who see a thread they might be interested in reading or commenting on open it and read it and/or comment.  
I have myself had problems with a couple of dodgy companies in the past and afterwards wished I'd have made a thread on here to ask peoples opinions before going through a lot of hassle, so I make it a point to read reviews. 
Good or bad, they are very useful to know who's good to deal with and whom to avoid like the plague.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (2 April 2014)

All above parties have either been refunded or contacted about their orders


----------



## lucindakay (2 April 2014)

i agree with this,
shes young and everyone starts somewhere


----------



## arkon1 (2 April 2014)

Correction I have not been refunded or recieved items she said she was forwarding me proof of posting yesterday and has not


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (2 April 2014)

Yes you have been refunded can provide proof of this ... Why would you want to keep drawing that out If you want proof I can post it here that's no problem


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (2 April 2014)

lucindakay said:



			i agree with this,
shes young and everyone starts somewhere
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you


----------



## trakehnersrock! (2 April 2014)

A friend of mine, Kate Wright, has been waiting THREE MONTHS for a browband, promises of posting, promises of refunds - nothing! This is what she asked me to post on this thread today:

" I bought a brow band and after waiting 3 months I still haven't received it. I have asked for a refund and have been completely ignored. Leigh you should be ashamed of yourself.
oh yes and I am a single mother with three children, do you enjoy taking advantage of people, you are nothing more than a common thief."


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (2 April 2014)

Hello 

Your friend asked for a refund on Monday through our old email address that does not get checked as much, I have just checked it now and asked her to send her details so I can issue a refund. There is no problem issuing refunds I just have not read the message asking for it ... 

Thanks 

Leigh


----------



## ester (2 April 2014)

Do you not have a time after which refunds become automatic.... 3 months is an awful long time.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (2 April 2014)

Well we'll just wait and see, shall we?


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (2 April 2014)

ester said:



			Do you not have a time after which refunds become automatic.... 3 months is an awful long time.
		
Click to expand...

As you can see from a post above when we do refund with out the customer asking for it they are also not happy about it, we ask customers if they want a refund some people do and some people are happy to wait


----------



## ester (2 April 2014)

I rather suspect that depends on the communication up until that point/time to refund. We all know things go wrong and that you need to allow companies a bit of good will/breathing space at times to try and resolve it for you but I suspect that runs out after several months.


----------



## Penny Less (2 April 2014)

De ja Vu all over again ?


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (2 April 2014)

ester said:



			I rather suspect that depends on the communication up until that point/time to refund. We all know things go wrong and that you need to allow companies a bit of good will/breathing space at times to try and resolve it for you but I suspect that runs out after several months.
		
Click to expand...

No one has waited 7 months ... I always offer refunds. I have mentioned this previously as this forum is just going round in circles I can see how that may be missed


----------



## YorksG (2 April 2014)

But you did also say that you refund when asked, surely you should be contacting customers if their order is not delivered in the time you first contracted.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (2 April 2014)

Yes we do if a customer emails us saying they haven't recorded an item and were wanting to know the status of the order then we will tell them how long it's going to be, if it is beyond our 2 week delivery quote then we will offer them a refund


----------



## ester (2 April 2014)

I said several not seven..

I would also suggest that you should know if you have been unable to send an item out within a given (reasonable) period and it would be better to be proactive to and contact the customers first, before they contact you moaning that items are unreceived.


----------



## YorksG (2 April 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Yes we do if a customer emails us saying they haven't recorded an item and were wanting to know the status of the order then we will tell them how long it's going to be, if it is beyond our 2 week delivery quote then we will offer them a refund
		
Click to expand...

But you should be pro-active and contacting them if you have not sent the order by the date you have promised


----------



## Hippona (2 April 2014)

Penny Less said:



			De ja Vu all over again ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep....


----------



## WelshD (2 April 2014)

I got a lovely email from Snuggy Hoods today to say that there were slight delays in despatching some orders after their recent big sale, it gave a deadline for getting orders out to people (just over a week away) and was apologetic. Thats proactive.


----------



## EmilyE7 (3 April 2014)

I waited 6 weeks for my item. I emailed, called, facebook messaged and text and had no reply until I said I would have to take the matter further. I never received my item but did eventually get a refund. No apology or explanation. I would never order from them again unfortunately


----------



## arkon1 (3 April 2014)

I have waited almost 6month for my order message after message geting nowhere ...if u write or comment on the fb page it gets deleted ! Many have... I have never asked for a refund as items were promised to my daughter for XMAS after months of asking finaly said items were posted last week....still not arrived have asked for proof of posting she said doesnt have any ss were posted royalmail 1st class ???


----------



## showjumping666 (3 April 2014)

tls said:



			I have ordered on 28th Jan, still not arrived.  Seems to be yet another company that takes your order without having the stuff in stock.  They do reply to messages
		
Click to expand...




comet! said:



			I think they have something on their website about guaranteeing items within 14 days?

I hope they are OK as I placed an order a few days ago!
		
Click to expand...

14 days?! We ordered in November and still hadn't come by April! DO NOT BUY .


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (3 April 2014)

Both The above customers are the same order however seem to be very intent on putting the point that they got a refund across


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (3 April 2014)

Also I blocked yourself and your mother after getting continuous notifications of harassment on my page, you have a full refund for all products purchased, even though these products were sent.


----------



## arkon1 (3 April 2014)

Proof of posting then ? Obviously not and I know of many others also that never received anything ! And took nearly 6 months for her to SUPPOSEDLY send but obviously not


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (3 April 2014)

This is getting tedious I told you that I had a receipt it doesn't have your postcode just the date and cost of parcel. Can I reiterate that you HAVE a full refund so you are able to purchase the products elsewhere. 

If you still feel the need to discuss this further please email me...


----------



## arkon1 (3 April 2014)

I have messaged you a rediculous amount. ..if any 1 wants to see this I can send it on I have nothing to hide.... so this company has had my money for almost 6months kept saying was going send items numerous times never recieved anything then has now refunded me and no proof of posting....


----------



## *hic* (3 April 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			This is getting tedious I told you that I had a receipt it doesn't have your postcode just the date and cost of parcel. Can I reiterate that you HAVE a full refund so you are able to purchase the products elsewhere. 

If you still feel the need to discuss this further please email me...
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect, if the receipt that you have has no postcode on it how can anyone know where the parcel was going?


----------



## merlinsquest (3 April 2014)

Proof of posting from Royal Mail shows the complete address, you can ask at the counter for a proof of posting for anything you send so not really sure why you would not be able to supply a proof of posting?


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2014)

arkon1 said:



			I have messaged you a rediculous amount. ..if any 1 wants to see this I can send it on I have nothing to hide.... so this company has had my money for almost 6months kept saying was going send items numerous times never recieved anything then has now refunded me and no proof of posting....
		
Click to expand...

And there is the problem, this company should not be taking money until the items are in the post imo


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (3 April 2014)

Can I just ask what company who would post items without payment first.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (3 April 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Can I just ask what company who would post items without payment first.
		
Click to expand...

The idea is you order, your order is processed, payment is taken, order is dispatched.
Evidently this is the bit you have struggled with leaving many people angry at not receiving their orders and also having a lack of communication. Blocking customers on facebook is unprofessional, surely if they have struggled to contact you in any other way and have turned to Facebook they are getting pretty desperate for their orders?


----------



## DanGladwin (3 April 2014)

My partner brought it too my attention tonight that she ordered from bespoke equestrian on 30/12/2013 and as of today (03/04/2014) has still not received her order. I have spent the evening researching on citizens advice and thought i would post this link that i think people might fibd helpful http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/engla...lems_with_delivery_e/delays_in_deliveries.htm
We dont want a refubd just the good we ordered at the price we paid within a reasonable time.


----------



## RayJaguarStorm (3 April 2014)

I have bought from Bespoke Equestrian on multiple occasions, always received fabulous service! I've gotten all products promptly and they even went out of their way to get me a showjacket in under 5 days. You won't find prices like these elsewhere and I'm completely satisfied with their service. I'd buy from them again any day!


----------



## Cripple101 (4 April 2014)

Never had a problem with Bespoke Equestrian, good service and great prices on the products. Items arrived in good time and they were a good company to deal with.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (4 April 2014)

Oh look 2 posts saying how happy they are with this company... Funny that


----------



## Capriole (4 April 2014)

I'm sure there must be many happy customers Hedgewitch  

Unfortunately it's the way things are dealt with when things don't go to plan that doesn't seem to be up to scratch.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (4 April 2014)

I'm not being funny here but people posting on here don't seem to be happy with good reviews and yet complain that there is non ... So is this forum only meant to be one sided? Only for bad reviews ? 

Thank you to the happy customers that have posted on here, it's nice to here some good feedback but unfortunately it doesn't seem to satisfy everyone. 

Thanks 

Leigh


----------



## Abbieelaine94 (4 April 2014)

I ordered a couple items from Bespoke Equestrian on the 4th February. I got an email from them the same day saying one of the products would be delayed but they would send the others asap and then when the other product was in stock they would let me know. All items were delivered within the two weeks mentioned and I was kept informed about the status of my order. I would order from them again as their prices are great and they always keep you up to date.
Highly recommended and pleasant customer service. A*


----------



## *hic* (4 April 2014)

Leigh, it seems only one person has commented adversely on it but you have made it extremely obvious that you have encouraged people to register and post!

I'm really pleased you have happy customers, please have a look at your business practices and communication to make sure those that are still unhappy are sorted out. The business of not having a postcode on the posting receipt is just ridiculous. You'd do well to make your postage charges sufficient to cover properly tracked posting (and it adds a level of excitement for your customers) unless the items are of such low value that it's worth the risk of them not turning up. If the low value items don't turn up for any reason then you need to refund or replace as soon as you know there is a problem (and tell your customers what's happening). If you have POP then you can then get a refund from RM.


----------



## ester (4 April 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			I'm not being funny here but people posting on here don't seem to be happy with good reviews and yet complain that there is non ... So is this forum only meant to be one sided? Only for bad reviews ?
		
Click to expand...

It is usual for people on the forum to be suspicious of those with a post count of one adding positive reviews.....


----------



## Marydoll (4 April 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Can I just ask what company who would post items without payment first.
		
Click to expand...

There are many companies dont take payment for goods until they have them at hand to post


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (4 April 2014)

Am I not allowed to ask customers that have received goods to post a good review, I believe that earlier on in this forum it was stated that it would be nice to see people who have gotten products. 

There seems to be a lot of people joining in with only 1 post putting their negative opinions across. I would also like to say to the 2 customers above that were blocked, they were blocked as I have recently found out they were messaging all customers commenting on photo posts, telling them not to buy from us etc which is TORTIOUS INTERFERENCE. 

This is actually getting ridiculous, I wont be posting again as whenever I try to put my side of the story across I get made out as the 'bad' person in all this. I have offered solutions, explained everything publicly, which I might add other companies who have been slated on this forum have not. 

Here is a full and final explanation that will hopefully satisfy everyone on Horse and Hound and finally put this thread to rest. 

Items are ordered mostly through our website, where buyers can pay through PayPal. Their money is always secure with this meaning that they can get it back at ANY time if they see fit. (If anyone has a problem they may open a dispute where they can get their money refunded) 

When items are paid for a contract is made (NOT BEFORE), if I was to go about what has previously been mentioned not taking payment till items have come into stock, i believe that there would be a lot of people ordering and not paying for items when they do come into stock and as a business starting out I cannot afford to have surplus stock and also do not have the space to hold this stock. 

Continuing from this we are getting a shop set up that will have PLENTY of space to hold stock but also allow for people to order items from our suppliers that they may pick up from our shop when the items come into stock. 

POSTAGE - Items are currently posted through Royal Mail first class, and yes I do get proof of posting for all items however sometimes in the past they have forgotten to provide this at the desk. 

COMMUNICATION - If an item is not in stock with our suppliers and we have made a mistake on our website then we will email them where they may 1. wait for it to come into stock, 2. exchange it for another product on our website or 3. get a refund for the product. 

REFUNDS - 
Anyone who is unhappy with their products, they may return them for a full refund. 
Anyone who has waited longer than the designated time and has not been told an estimated delivery time and are not happy to wait longer, may have a refund. 

All of the above mentioned items are mentioned in our terms and conditions and delivery information on our website. 

AGAIN if anyone has any issues with their orders or would like to know any more information that has not been mention in any of my previous 42 posts on this forum then please feel free to contact myself. 

I have tried to be as professional as possible, not trying to argue and not trying to provide excuses. However it does get to a point when you become sick of explaining yourself to still get continuously slated. Please imagine if the the shoe was on the other foot and what you would do. 

Thanks 

Leigh


----------



## Penny Less (4 April 2014)

Unfortunately Leigh, there has been a previously very long thread about a company which let its customers down bigtime, and you are perhaps now on the receiving end of a bit of possibly undeserved flack.


----------



## ester (4 April 2014)

Fwiw it's probable that whatever anybody writes with a post count of one it is likely to be viewed with suspicion, good and bad alike - they have no history to validate them and could easily all be the same poster for all we were to know.


----------



## *hic* (4 April 2014)

Leigh actually I'm trying to help you! 

By using a non-signed for, non-trackable delivery service you are laying yourself open to paypal disputes. If someone tells PayPal the product is not delivered PayPal will not accept proof of posting as, by it's very nature, it is proof of posting, not of delivery. Saying that "the desk" have forgotten to give it to you, well, you're the one who's going to lose out, you NEED to make sure that if that's what you're relying on you actually have it.


----------



## RayJaguarStorm (4 April 2014)

ester said:



			Fwiw it's probable that whatever anybody writes with a post count of one it is likely to be viewed with suspicion, good and bad alike - they have no history to validate them and could easily all be the same poster for all we were to know.
		
Click to expand...

I've been a member here since 2011. 

I'm a very satisfied customer who doesn't think it's fair to see a company I'm very happy with ridiculed on this forum. I've seen so many things get blown out of proportion on here and it's so childish and silly of the equestrian community who've become so awfully bitchy.


----------



## Marydoll (4 April 2014)

RayJaguarStorm said:



			I've been a member here since 2011. 

I'm a very satisfied customer who doesn't think it's fair to see a company I'm very happy with ridiculed on this forum. I've seen so many things get blown out of proportion on here and it's so childish and silly of the equestrian community who've become so awfully bitchy.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose whether its blown out of proportion depends on the experience youve had.
And yes the equestrrian world can be a bit bitchy, but so can many things in life


----------



## sarahann1 (4 April 2014)

Penny Less said:



			Unfortunately Leigh, there has been a previously very long thread about a company which let its customers down bigtime, and you are perhaps now on the receiving end of a bit of possibly undeserved flack.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^

Keep your head held high Leigh and don't let yourself be brought into an online fight club.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (8 April 2014)

Still no refund for kate, leigh! Promises are cheap!


----------



## Amymay (8 April 2014)

merlinsquest said:



			Proof of posting from Royal Mail shows the complete address, you can ask at the counter for a proof of posting for anything you send so not really sure why you would not be able to supply a proof of posting?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Patriciaforde (12 April 2014)

Can someone please help me!! My younger sister who is still a minor foolishly ordered stock from this website. Shes been waiting four months and is constantly getting brushed off by the owner. Four months later I finally cracked and wrote on a status on the facebook page to try and get some response. The owner has now blocked me and deleted all my comments. I cant even mail her on facebook. This is disgraceful. Ive emailed her but where do we all stand? Surely she cant get away with this?


----------



## Patriciaforde (12 April 2014)

trakehnersrock! said:



			Still no refund for kate, leigh! Promises are cheap!
		
Click to expand...

Can someone please help me!! My younger sister who is still a minor foolishly ordered stock from this website. Shes been waiting four months and is constantly getting brushed off by the owner. Four months later I finally cracked and wrote on a status on the facebook page to try and get some response. The owner has now blocked me and deleted all my comments. I cant even mail her on facebook. This is disgraceful. Ive emailed her but where do we all stand? Surely she cant get away with this?


----------



## Marydoll (13 April 2014)

Patriciaforde said:



			Can someone please help me!! My younger sister who is still a minor foolishly ordered stock from this website. Shes been waiting four months and is constantly getting brushed off by the owner. Four months later I finally cracked and wrote on a status on the facebook page to try and get some response. The owner has now blocked me and deleted all my comments. I cant even mail her on facebook. This is disgraceful. Ive emailed her but where do we all stand? Surely she cant get away with this?
		
Click to expand...

Id speak to CAB and get in touch with your local trading standards and direct them to this thread


----------



## Patriciaforde (13 April 2014)

Thanks Marydoll. We're actually based in Ireland so a family friend who runs a soliciting firm said legal action is the next step. I never wanted to go this route. But then I never had a company to publicly block me on Facebook after complaining for a perfectly legit reason. All i expected was the goods promptly and an apology.


----------



## DressageDiva123 (16 April 2014)

I ordered from Bespoke Equestrian at the end of December 2013. I waited patiently for months for my items... still nothing. I have recently been trying to message the owner on both her business page and personal page on facebook. 9 times out of 10 I am ignored. I have commented on the Bespoke Page asking for an update on my order on a few occasions - and my comments just get deleted. I am now blocked from posting and commenting on the page, and also blocked from messaging. I cannot believe this, so unfair!! I have emailed also - guess what, it was ignored. So was a text I sent to the mobile number supplied on the website. I have been fobbed off the few times that I have received a reply from facebook message - excuses such as problems with supplier, my goods are already posted, my goods must be lost so now they have re ordered them. The excuses are never ending. I can't believe how many other people are also having this trouble! I have never had any such problems with any other company. I can't believe Bespoke Equestrian feel its acceptable to [content removed] give such bad customer service!!!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (16 April 2014)

Kate has finally got her refund - I wonder if it had anything to do with the post I made on her behalf on Bespoke's FB page in capital letters, complaining? Kate had also been blocked from commenting, and I was prepared to get every single FB friend I have to post on Kate's behalf, should I have been blockd also.


----------



## Patriciaforde (25 April 2014)

hey just a little update on my situation. She emailed me back saying that she didn't know my address which is complete rubbish as she must have it at least four times at this stage. when we asked her to send on a tracking number for the order she didn't reply! This is ridiculous! i dont think shes out to scam people i think she just doesnt have the ability to run such a big operation so soon, she expanded too quickly and now I think she is very behind on orders. please help i just want my sister to get her order its not even about the refund at this stage.. the things were ordered for a reason! she assured me it has been sent so i haven't contacted a solicitor but this is beyond a joke. hopefully other people will learn to not order off her and not be in such trouble.


----------



## *hic* (25 April 2014)

You may or may not have seen that there was another thread recently involving this company. Again she was exhorted to sort out the customers who had problems. I hoped she'd have taken some of that on board but evidently not.

Have you tried involving Trading Standards?


----------



## KellyLucy (25 April 2014)

I ordered a bit in January and have been going round and round with Bespoke (Leigh).  She keeps saying the bit shipped but has yet to provide me with proof of shipping.  Now she is not responding to any of messages or answering the phone.  Who do I contact in the UK to resolve this?  I feel like my money has been stolen.

FINALLY just got a reply....I'll let you know how quick the refund comes through


----------



## KellyLucy (5 May 2014)

KellyLucy said:



			I ordered a bit in January and have been going round and round with Bespoke (Leigh).  She keeps saying the bit shipped but has yet to provide me with proof of shipping.  Now she is not responding to any of messages or answering the phone.  Who do I contact in the UK to resolve this?  I feel like my money has been stolen.

FINALLY just got a reply....I'll let you know how quick the refund comes through
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting for refund info....sigh.....


----------



## Vanessa66 (8 May 2014)

My friend has been waiting for 9 weeks for some boots. She was even told they were dispatched last week on next day service. My Facebook comments have been deleted and I've been blocked. The owner has just messaged my friend saying there is no need for her friends to launch a hate campaign....but no mention of the boots. A national journalist pal of mine has suggested Watchdog and a couple of other avenues. I work in PR and manage issues like this online. My advice to my clients is always to be apologetic and make a conciliatory gesture. No such luck here.....and no boots!


----------



## Frumpoon (8 May 2014)

Wasn't this the person who was planning to take HHO to court for allowing threads criticising her business?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (8 May 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			Wasn't this the person who was planning to take HHO to court for allowing threads criticising her business?
		
Click to expand...

I was just wondering the same. Is Bespoke Equestrian also GemstoneFlyer13?


----------



## Frumpoon (8 May 2014)

Maria13 said:



			I was just wondering the same. Is Bespoke Equestrian also GemstoneFlyer13?
		
Click to expand...

...and rayjaguarstorm and cripple101 no doubt


----------



## RayJaguarStorm (8 May 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			...and rayjaguarstorm and cripple101 no doubt
		
Click to expand...

Not too sure why I'm being mentioned here? You're more than welcome to look at my profile, I've been on here for years and have nothing to do with the company in question bar being a very satisfied customer!


----------



## Frumpoon (8 May 2014)

RayJaguarStorm said:



			Not too sure why I'm being mentioned here? You're more than welcome to look at my profile, I've been on here for years and have nothing to do with the company in question bar being a very satisfied customer!
		
Click to expand...

I suppose either you or Leigh from bespoke could explain what 'gotten' means...as you both use it and it's a bizarre Americanism rarely used here....

You also need a refund from what whatever Mickey Mouse law school taught you the meaning of tortious interference....


----------



## Leo Walker (8 May 2014)

This is the sort of company I'd use. I like blingy useless stuff  But never, ever, ever after seeing how this all panned out! Not due to whats been posted by others, but whats been posted by the companies owner!


----------



## Penny Less (9 May 2014)

I have been wondering how the people on THE OTHER THREAD got on with their Trading standards/legal letters etc.


----------



## fatpiggy (9 May 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			I suppose either you or Leigh from bespoke could explain what 'gotten' means...as you both use it and it's a bizarre Americanism rarely used here....

You also need a refund from what whatever Mickey Mouse law school taught you the meaning of tortious interference....
		
Click to expand...

Gotten is actually the old form of got and is still in common use in some parts England.  American English is composed of UK English that was in use in the 1600s. It is frozen in time.


----------



## webble (9 May 2014)

fatpiggy said:



			Gotten is actually the old form of got and is still in common use in some parts England.  American English is composed of UK English that was in use in the 1600s. It is frozen in time.
		
Click to expand...

I have been known to use gotten in speech although not written


----------



## Vanessa66 (9 May 2014)

Let's focus on the issue, not that 75% of the population can't write/punctuate. Gets my goat, but that's a different rant. 

My friend spoke to Trading Standards yesterday and was told Bespoke Equestrian has broken its contract but not sending within a fortnight. If they do not provide a refund within a set period (I'll check how long) then they should be pursued via the small claims court, which doesn't have to cost an individual anything, but will obviously cost BE more and they'll be legally obliged to refund. 

Despite what the young lady says about trying her best and being the only person answering queries, she has time to delete posts and block people (I'm blocked on FB and Twitter) but doesn't have time to respond to direct messages. 

Can I urge any of you who have twitter to tweet mentioning @BespokeEquine and the hashtag #BespokeEquestrian (note that they're different) to put pressure on them to honour their obligation to deliver stock/provide refunds. 

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] 

There is no need for tweets to be rude, just fair and factual. We are after nothing but what has been bought and paid for.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (9 May 2014)

Everyone affected needs to contact Trading Standards in the first instance. [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Vanessa66 (9 May 2014)

Looks like they've taken themselves off Twitter now, but still tweet and use #bespokeequestrian


----------



## tls (9 May 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## *hic* (9 May 2014)

tls said:



			I very much doubt she places any orders with the suppliers.  She is just taking the money.  Anyone who says they have actually received any goods are always her friends on facebook.
		
Click to expand...

I thoroughly disapprove of companies that won't make sure they look after their customers but I think that statement is completely out of order.

Edited to add - although I see that you are one of the people who has been waiting months so can understand your grievance a little more. Have you reported this to Trading Standards?


----------



## RayJaguarStorm (10 May 2014)

tls said:



			I very much doubt she places any orders with the suppliers.  She is just taking the money.  Anyone who says they have actually received any goods are always her friends on facebook.
		
Click to expand...


Here's a photo of my horse with bridle, tendon boots and saddle pad all from Bespoke Equestrian (Note it's the same horse that's on my profile from years ago... Sorry if it's massive too) 








And people analysing the grammar and language used? Really?! Get a grip you lot!

I'm not defending the company here, I'm just saying that I've ordered on multiple occasions and always received my products  I'm a happy customer either way!


----------



## Cherrydan (10 May 2014)

Its easy for me to say, I havent been financially ripped off. 
But H & H sometimes reminds me of a witch hunt, I can imagine mucky faced horsy women running around battle fields with pitch forks, screaming...
Bespoke, while this has made for terrible publicity and I hope you can recover. If it was me, Id sack it in, refund everyone and open a new business....this will follow you around forever. Come on lass, you have learned a lot from all this, you can do better. Pull your socks up, puff out your chest and crack on to put this all behind you.x


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

Hi I have bought from this website, never again, I bought a pair of riding boots for my daughter, £110, I returned them the day after, I then emailed them, because the landline number does not exist, and they never answer mobile, she replied to my email 3 weeks later, to ask for my bank details to pay money in for full refund, that was 4 months ago, I still have not received refund, they don't answer any of my emails, telephone calls. I am not the only one, has I asked people on fb, had loads of replies, to say the same has happened to them! Don't use this company.


----------



## montanna (14 May 2014)

Cherrydan said:



			Its easy for me to say, I havent been financially ripped off. 
But H & H sometimes reminds me of a witch hunt, I can imagine mucky faced horsy women running around battle fields with pitch forks, screaming...
Bespoke, while this has made for terrible publicity and I hope you can recover. If it was me, Id sack it in, refund everyone and open a new business....this will follow you around forever. Come on lass, you have learned a lot from all this, you can do better. Pull your socks up, puff out your chest and crack on to put this all behind you.x
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

I don't remember running around a field with a pitch folk in my hand screaming, with a dirty face! But I do remember replying to someone asking if anybody had bought anything from Bespoke Equestrian, and just giving a genuine answer, u might think it's ok to be ripped off, but I certainly don't. Remind me again in what way your answer helped? And why you were envolved? Did you buy something from bespoke?


----------



## montanna (14 May 2014)

Toughy said:



			I don't remember running around a field with a pitch folk in my hand screaming, with a dirty face! But I do remember replying to someone asking if anybody had bought anything from Bespoke Equestrian, and just giving a genuine answer, u might think it's ok to be ripped off, but I certainly don't. Remind me again in what way your answer helped? And why you were envolved? Did you buy something from bespoke?
		
Click to expand...

It's 'fork', and 'involved'. Learn how to spell please.

P.S. Your attitude is disgusting.


----------



## Capriole (14 May 2014)

`Have you contacted Trading Standards yet? I suggest you do that if not, and contact your bank.  [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian].  If you've done that already, great, but if not, take further action, small claims, what have you, because 4 months is ridiculous by anyone's standards.


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

Ha ha ha you got nothing else better to do get a life The End x


----------



## ester (14 May 2014)

I don't think toughy did come on ranting and raving - just stated that she (as a new poster) had had issues (and lost a not insignificant amount of money) and as such wanted to point out she hadn't been running round with a pitchfork. 

I also happen to think in the days of phones and ipads etc that picking up on a wrong couple of letters is pretty inappropriate and unfair.


----------



## Darremi (14 May 2014)

Without making any comment on the events referred to in this thread, I only every order from reputable companies such as PEI, Robinsons, Equestrian Clearance and Ride-Away in order to reduce these risks.


----------



## montanna (14 May 2014)

Not sure where I implied it was OK for people to be ripped off and deserved such an aggressive reply? I simply agreed with a post that said this has turned into a witch hunt and that the company should shut down, give everyone their money back and start again. No fingers were pointed at individual members were they? Forgive me, I must have missed the part that pointed out you had to have been ripped off by the company in order to reply to this thread?!

This is a public message board, people are quite entitled to put their own point across, just as you have done, whether you like it or not. How exactly is this post helping anyone? Lots of new members joining, some to say they have had a good experience, some to say theirs was bad... As above, these could all be the same person as far as anybody knows so they don't hold much weight! Anybody can join a million times under different names and post good/bad reviews for their, or indeed others companies.

This isn't going to help you get a refund is it? You would be better off spending your time going through legal channels.

Good luck to you if that's the way you go about your life, I was brought up to respect others opinions (probably part of the education that also taught me to spell- since when was L anywhere near R on a keyboard!), shame others don't.


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

Hi 
I have tried personal message on fb, they don't reply! Thanks though, I didn't want to cause trouble, I was just stating my experience like the forum had asked!


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

You are correct, that's what I'll be doing in future! I just wanted to warn other people, so they don't get the same treatment has I had done. Thanks


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

You always get one!


----------



## Capriole (14 May 2014)

Toughy said:



			Hi 
I have tried personal message on fb, they don't reply! Thanks though, I didn't want to cause trouble, I was just stating my experience like the forum had asked!
		
Click to expand...


As you are entitled to do.

I wouldn't bother trying to contact the company now, think that ship has sailed tbh 
if they were going to answer you and refund you through that route they would have by now, you need to step it up to another level now if you haven't already done so.  So Trading Standards, your Bank, etc.


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

Thankyou very much, very well said x


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

Thanks, I have reported them to trading standards, and have just left it with my credit card company, I'm just glad that's all I ordered, I was going to order a jacket and hat for my daughter also, so could have been much worse, thanks again


----------



## Buddy'sMum (14 May 2014)

montanna said:



			There are ways of going about things, coming onto a message board ranting and raving at random people isn't going to help you unfortunately, whether you deserve a refund or not.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, isn't the entire point of this thread for people who have had dealings with BE to share their experience of dealing with the company? To hopefully stop the rest of us being similarly ripped off?



montanna said:



			Stupid woman.
		
Click to expand...

For someone who claims to have been "brought up to respect others opinions", your manners are sadly lacking.


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

Hi yes I have reported them to trading standards, Thanks


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

Thankyou, that is all I was trying to do! X


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

I'm not sure, I know they used to be called "bling my brow"


----------



## Toughy (14 May 2014)

Bespoke have also blocked me from their Facebook, I am not on twitter. It is so frustrating [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## abracadabra (14 May 2014)

montanna said:



			Stupid woman.
		
Click to expand...




Buddy'sMum said:



*For someone who claims to have been "brought up to respect others opinions", your manners are sadly lacking.*

Click to expand...

Agreed! Wow, if there's anyone looking ill-mannered and idiotic here, it's not Toughy.



montanna said:



			Stupid is as stupid does.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so.


----------



## OWLIE185 (14 May 2014)

Provided you pay for goods by credit card you simply phone up your credit card company who will pay you back and make a charge back to the company concerned that failed to supply the goods.  Once their card merchant company see a large number of chargebacks going through they will stop providing them with a card acceptance facility.


----------



## Fun Times (14 May 2014)

Hellfire, have we all decided to turn on each other now that Bespoke have headed for the long grass?!


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

With regard to each of these 'posts' covering all 21 pages. If you have a genuine grievance with Bespoke Equestrian i.e. you have ordered products and are not satisfied with the service, then you have 48 hours to email me the problems you have been experiencing. 

In the Email please explain all grievance, your post number relating to this thread and your Horse and Hound username.

Should you not reply within the 48 hours then your post will be removed as irrelevant by Horse and Hound. 

This post will be posted everyday for 1 week, after which if you do not reply to me directly at info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk, all posts will be deleted.


----------



## quirky (1 June 2014)

Wow, have H&H agreed to remove "irrelevant" posts?

That'll be a change to their normal modus operandi.

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] 

As I stated in response to your pm to me, I have not been a customer of yours, so perusing me through the courts would be futile on your part. I stand by my (non libelous) generic comment earlier in the thread


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

This is exactly why I have posted the previous post, too many people have opinions on things they know nothing about. Only genuine grievances should have been aired but not necessarily on this forum.

The fact that usernames on this forum do not tell me who they are and if they have actually ordered from the company hinders any solutions to customers problems. 

Horse and Hound were the ones who told me what to do with regards to the 48 hour timeline and the removal of irrelevant posts.


----------



## Capriole (1 June 2014)

What a load of bull. Don't try telling people what threads they can and can't comment on, on an open forum. Who the hell do you think you are?  I do hope you don't think your little paddy is impressing anyone here, because it's really not.   People have opinions on all kinds of things, and they express them, often on forums like this. If you don't like the bad press, stop earning the bad press.  I will tell you what my opinion is, purely from the posts YOU have made, and my opinion is that I will stick to dealing with professional business people and reputable companies.

Oh and well done bumping this trainwreck back to the front page.


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

You really are a piece of work! And this is from someone who was supporting you at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## hairycob (1 June 2014)

Wow. BE who taught you PR? I would like to make sure I avoid using them.


----------



## miss_c (1 June 2014)

Well that was an interesting read!  I was completely unaware of this thread, thank you BE/gf13 for bumping it back to the front page so I could read it.  A company I personally shall not be ordering from.

(Isn't there something in T&C's about having multiple accounts?)


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 June 2014)

Trading Standards - I would not expect them to do anything  even when presented with all the facts.


----------



## swilliam (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			With regard to each of these 'posts' covering all 21 pages. If you have a genuine grievance with Bespoke Equestrian i.e. you have ordered products and are not satisfied with the service, then you have 48 hours to email me the problems you have been experiencing. 

In the Email please explain all grievance, your post number relating to this thread and your Horse and Hound username.

Should you not reply within the 48 hours then your post will be removed as irrelevant by Horse and Hound. 

This post will be posted everyday for 1 week, after which if you do not reply to me directly at info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk, all posts will be deleted.
		
Click to expand...

Can't quite see how this would work - are H&H going to remove the whole thread? Otherwise, how will they know which posts to remove? Have I missed something here?


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

I have asked hho to elaborate before people start handing out their details.


----------



## zigzag (1 June 2014)

Wow, won't be ordering from this firm....


----------



## lula (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			This is exactly why I have posted the previous post, too many people have opinions on things they know nothing about. Only genuine grievances should have been aired but not necessarily on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Noi, i suppose that wouldnt do at all would it. Cant have people with who have suffered bad service from a company bandying it around, and horror, it getting to the ears or potential customers.

Its called a review, dear. Look it up. 
You'll find reviews on hotels, holiday companies, air lines and all sorts online these days. None of which is illegal in the slightest. suck it up and seek to make more happy customers than unhappy ones.


----------



## Vanessa66 (1 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]  I was blocked on FB and twitter. [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] 

Why should people who have a grievance email BE. They've probably, like my friend, been emailing and calling repeatedly [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] 

This is an open forum of people complaining about [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] service. [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] 

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]. Accept responsibility, apologise and stick to what you say and people will stop using their right to complain. 

If you run and internet business, be prepared for the internet to judge you on your service.


----------



## dunkley (1 June 2014)

Capriole said:



			What a load of bull. Don't try telling people what threads they can and can't comment on, on an open forum.  People have opinions on all kinds of things, and they express them, often on forums like this. If you don't like the bad press, stop earning the bad press.  I will tell you what my opinion is, purely from the posts YOU have made, and my opinion is that I will stick to dealing with professional business people and reputable companies.

Oh and well done bumping this trainwreck back to the front page.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, you can only have an opinion on something if you have first hand, expert knowledge 





hairycob said:



			Wow. BE who taught you PR? I would like to make sure I avoid using them.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same firm who advised a company that makes pyjamas for ponies .............. scarily similar


----------



## Marydoll (1 June 2014)

Capriole said:



			What a load of bull. Don't try telling people what threads they can and can't comment on, on an open forum. Who the hell do you think you are?  I do hope you don't think your little paddy is impressing anyone here, because it's really not.   People have opinions on all kinds of things, and they express them, often on forums like this. If you don't like the bad press, stop earning the bad press.  I will tell you what my opinion is, purely from the posts YOU have made, and my opinion is that I will stick to dealing with professional business people and reputable companies.

Oh and well done bumping this trainwreck back to the front page.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt have put it any better, please forum members, nobody is required to give anyone any of your personal information, [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## gembear (1 June 2014)

An absolute disgrace.

You don't run a successful business by bullying customers/potential customers - both of which it seems you won't have much of if you continue with this attitude.

Will never buy from this company EVER.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

The post above was trying to address the problems that customers are having... i.e if they have a genuine problem then we would like for them to email us therefore sorting out their problems. 

Such as the person above who received the wrong size boots, if they were to email us then we would sort out an exchange of the boots and make sure they received the right size. 

Again we are getting lambasted for trying to sort out the problems raised here, we are not at all trying to bully customers into giving us information, just trying to sort out customers problems. 

So once again if anyone has a genuine grievance that they would like addressed then please email us and we will try and resolve this for you, however we cannot solve problems when we DO NOT know who the customer is.

We apologise if it came across in the wrong way.


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

No this isn't what you said at all.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

We are at current trying to work out what posts on here commenting about our service are legitimate, by getting the customers who have a problem with an order, service to email us this will allow us to see what the problems are. This way it will help us understand how to provide better service and also allow the problems that the customers are having to be solved and resolved. 

Horse and Hound have said that the posts, where people have claimed to have a problem however do not get in contact will be removed as non genuine customers. 

This is the way that it was meant to come across, and again we apologise if it did not


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			We are at current trying to work out what posts on here commenting about our service are legitimate, by getting the customers who have a problem with an order, service to email us this will allow us to see what the problems are. This way it will help us understand how to provide better service and also allow the problems that the customers are having to be solved and resolved. 

Horse and Hound have said that the posts, where people have claimed to have a problem however do not get in contact will be removed as non genuine customers. 

This is the way that it was meant to come across, and again we apologise if it did not
		
Click to expand...

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

hho have said they will not discuss this in here, I need to put it in the feedback section so will do so.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

We are trying to work through the problems by doing this, by getting customers to send us emails with their complains that may have not been solved we can not only improve the service that we provide but solve the problems they may be having. 

As previously said its very easy for people to make multiple profiles on this forum therefore it is very hard for us to work out who is a 'genuine' customer.  I do not see how this is in any way 'conniving', as before mentioned it will not be every post being deleted just the ones identified as non-genuine. 

We are in no way saying that there has not been problems and that people should not have the right to air they problems publicly, however we are trying to take steps to solve these customers problems.

"Eta - how would them emailing you identify them on here? You have no right to demand posters personal details - it is an anonymous forum..."

How are we meant to know who the customer is, what they have ordered, if what they are saying is true.  If we use the example of the customer above who received the wrong size boots. We cannot contact the customer to offer them a replacement pair as we do not know who they are, so by them contacting us with their post number we know exactly what is going on and can help sort out the problem and also identify the post as genuine.


----------



## *hic* (1 June 2014)

Can you not go back through your emails to find the notifications of complaints from customers to your FB account that you have removed? That way you'd be able to sort the genuine problems out and most people are pretty generous and would comment on this or other threads to say that you had really made efforts to finally sort their problems out?


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

You shouldn't be using a forum to identify unhappy customers, you should have an email and phone trail to do that for you.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

Some of these posts are very old, some we may have not realised had any problems and they may have posted on this thread. 

We are not asking for any personal information, etc you can even private message us on here if you wish. All we wanted to achieve is to solve the genuine problems that have been aired on this thread. The aim was to not to bully anyone etc as previously mentioned by previous posters.


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

In the Email please explain all grievance, your post number relating to this thread and your Horse and Hound username.

and if they tell you about their order problems not sure how that isn't personal information..

It really isn't usual to rely of a forum for dealing with customer complaints.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

Like we have said previously, we cannot identify which customers have had a problem with their usernames on here. For example how are we meant to identify what order 'Toughy' had and what we can do to help them with the problems they are having ? 

We aren't trying to be difficult here, rather trying to get posters with problems to come to us, and get them sorted for them. 

We cannot understand how wanting to solve the customers problems discussed on this forum has caused such a stir.

We do not rely on this forum for that however just trying to solve the problems already mentioned on it, that people feel are unresolved.


----------



## Marydoll (1 June 2014)

Im sorry but that just sounds like a load of claptrap, when i read back the posts on here it appears that the customers with issues when they tried to contact you had problems doing so and some say they were blocked on fb when trying to get in touch there, now youre asking for post numbers and user names along with peoples other personal information .......  And you dont see the problem with that ?


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			We are trying to work through the problems by doing this, by getting customers to send us emails with their complains that may have not been solved we can not only improve the service that we provide but solve the problems they may be having. 

As previously said its very easy for people to make multiple profiles on this forum therefore it is very hard for us to work out who is a 'genuine' customer.  I do not see how this is in any way 'conniving', as before mentioned it will not be every post being deleted just the ones identified as non-genuine. 

We are in no way saying that there has not been problems and that people should not have the right to air they problems publicly, however we are trying to take steps to solve these customers problems.

"Eta - how would them emailing you identify them on here? You have no right to demand posters personal details - it is an anonymous forum..."

How are we meant to know who the customer is, what they have ordered, if what they are saying is true.  If we use the example of the customer above who received the wrong size boots. We cannot contact the customer to offer them a replacement pair as we do not know who they are, so by them contacting us with their post number we know exactly what is going on and can help sort out the problem and also identify the post as genuine.
		
Click to expand...

If you reply to the emails customers have already sent you maybe you wouldn't have a problem. The thread is simply people voicing their opinions on service, not as a means to get a refund - you have their original emails for that. Who are you to call people liars? [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] .

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

Why on earth would people make multiple accounts? That is very paranoid


----------



## miss_c (1 June 2014)

As others have said... even if people did do as you have ordered them to (and I do not think they should... there should be a clear paper trail your end to be able to tell who you owe money to), [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

There is no need for the thread to get personal, as I believe this is about Bespoke Equestrian not the people behind it. We do not believe that asking customers who have posted genuine concerns on this forum to tell us how we can solve them and improve the service that we provide as 'unprofessional','dishonest' or in any way 'deceptive'. 

We are not at all calling people liars, and have never tried to imply this. 

We are not as you have described 'paranoid', however it is possible for people to do this, that is all we are implying. 

If anyone wants to discuss that with H&H they may via telephone as we did when we received the advice given by them mentioned above. 

All we were trying to do was solve the problems that people have posted and try to rectify the service that they have received. 

I apologise if anyone has taken that the wrong way or finds it in anyway inappropriate.


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Like we have said previously, we cannot identify which customers have had a problem with their usernames on here. For example how are we meant to identify what order 'Toughy' had and what we can do to help them with the problems they are having ? 

We aren't trying to be difficult here, rather trying to get posters with problems to come to us, and get them sorted for them. 

We cannot understand how wanting to solve the customers problems discussed on this forum has caused such a stir.

We do not rely on this forum for that however just trying to solve the problems already mentioned on it, that people feel are unresolved.
		
Click to expand...

You would have these people emails and phone numbers associated with their orders - and you would know which orders had or had not been completed in good time, simples.


----------



## quirky (1 June 2014)

You don't need usernames.

If customers have issues, I suspect they will have contacted you via phone, email or Facebook.

As I said before, [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

We are not trying to deceive anyone or bully anyone etc. we simply would not be able to find how a username on here would relate to an order we received from a customer. As no dates are given, no information on particular products. 

Although yes we may have emails from these customers we get over 100 emails a week so is very hard to sort through them if we do not know what we are looking for.


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			We are trying to work through the problems by doing this, by getting customers to send us emails with their complains that may have not been solved we can not only improve the service that we provide but solve the problems they may be having. 

As previously said its very easy for people to make multiple profiles on this forum therefore it is very hard for us to work out who is a 'genuine' customer.  I do not see how this is in any way 'conniving', as before mentioned it will not be every post being deleted just the ones identified as non-genuine. 

We are in no way saying that there has not been problems and that people should not have the right to air they problems publicly, however we are trying to take steps to solve these customers problems.

"Eta - how would them emailing you identify them on here? You have no right to demand posters personal details - it is an anonymous forum..."

How are we meant to know who the customer is, what they have ordered, if what they are saying is true.  If we use the example of the customer above who received the wrong size boots. We cannot contact the customer to offer them a replacement pair as we do not know who they are, so by them contacting us with their post number we know exactly what is going on and can help sort out the problem and also identify the post as genuine.
		
Click to expand...

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] . You asked for people's names so you could have other posts deleted. You DID NOT at any point in that original post say it was to improve service or offer refunds, just to have posts deleted.

As for being personal - you started making it personal trying to link user names to orders. As bespoke equestrian appears to be a one man band it is very much about the person behind it. The person behind it ignoring emails, deleting people off face book, and it seems now accusing people of not being genuine customers and making up duplicate accounts. The only person who has done that is YOU. As people have said time and time again - think. Take a look at your actions and mistakes, put them right, and learn from them. Stop trying to blame everyone else....


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

When we discussed the issue above about 1 month ago by contacting horse and hound we spoke to 

Carol Phillips Website editor
carol_phillips@ipcmedia.com
tel: +44 (0)203 148 4592


Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/contact-us/#Q0qdB8UmeiTI1BVJ.99


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] posts being deleted after 48 hours.... 

OP I would suggest you remove yourself from this forum, take the comments on you on the chin and get on with sorting out your business through the usual channels.


----------



## quirky (1 June 2014)

You DON'T need their usernames!!


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

It doesn't matter who you spoke to if they haven't co ordinated with the forum that that something quite so extraordinary for this forum would be happening, perhaps you didn't quite understand their response.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

If there is any posters with a genuine grievance that we can assist with, then please feel free to email us via info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk or private message us. (Emails would be answered quicker than private messages as we don't log in very often) Then we are open to all feedback, anyone needing help with orders that may have not been received or any general questions.

We have unfortunately tried once again to provide solutions to the problems aired on this forum and again been lambasted by posts from people have not had dealings from us.


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## dogatemysalad (1 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

We are telling the truth by what we got told from 

Carol Phillips Website editor
carol_phillips@ipcmedia.com
tel: +44 (0)203 148 4592

The posts we have posted are in no mean meant to be threatening, deceptive, conniving or any of the above mentioned that we have done. 

We are only trying to solve the problems like we have mentioned in the 10 past posts by us.


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

lambasted...!!! really!? pointing out the obvious more likely and not prone to be taken in! 

dogatemysalad she is at university.


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			We have unfortunately tried once again to provide solutions to the problems aired on this forum and again been lambasted by posts from people have not had dealings from us.
		
Click to expand...

People who are sticking up for those customers that you are trying to [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] into giving personal details over the forum. You should not be asking for people to link user names to names IRL - the only people that can do that are the police...

Just out of interest - has anyone on here reported this company to trading standards yet?


----------



## dogatemysalad (1 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

We are not asking for IRL I do not understand why that has been mentioned. 

We have never asked for peoples address's etc we have just asked for people with genuine grievances to contact us with a reference to this forum so we can understand their problems.

We do not understand how this is any way a problem as we are trying to solve the problems they are having.


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			OMG. I despair. How embarrassing for her university.
		
Click to expand...


Again why does this have to get personal as this is about Bespoke Equestrian not about the people who are behind it. As I believe you will find that it is not just one person now.


----------



## ester (1 June 2014)

you will have their addresses from their order that relates to the grievance though, I do not understand how you cannot see there is a potential problem there.


----------



## Marydoll (1 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## quirky (1 June 2014)

Why do they need to reference back to the forum?

Why?


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

At no point have we ever tried to intimidate people, this is the opinion gained by posters and is not what we are trying to put across. 

By posting again after not having any posts on this forum for more than 15 days, we were asking customers to help us to provide a better service, solve any unresolved problems they may have and listen to any general grievance they may have with the company. 

It was not to intimidate any customer/ poster on this forum and is in no means set out to deceive or being conniving in any way.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 June 2014)

quirky said:



			Why do they need to reference back to the forum?

Why?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the issue, which BE isnt addressing


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

'Why do they need to reference back to the forum?

Why?'

As the only problems that have not been addressed are ones on this forum from quite a while ago as you may see. It is therefore not possible for us to rectify problems if we do not know who the poster is, this is why we need the reference for this forum, as there is no other way to identify the posters. 

As said previously people can also send us a private message on here .

I don't see why this is a problem, we are not trying to bully these people in any way I do not see why people have drawn this assumption


----------



## Marydoll (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			With regard to each of these 'posts' covering all 21 pages. If you have a genuine grievance with Bespoke Equestrian i.e. you have ordered products and are not satisfied with the service, then you have 48 hours to email me the problems you have been experiencing. 

In the Email please explain all grievance, your post number relating to this thread and your Horse and Hound username.

Should you not reply within the 48 hours then your post will be removed as irrelevant by Horse and Hound. 

This post will be posted everyday for 1 week, after which if you do not reply to me directly at info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk, all posts will be deleted.
		
Click to expand...

Just a reminder of what you said ..... Admin do not appear to agree with your statements


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (1 June 2014)

We are not in any way denying what we have said and if you would like to discuss it, please do so with the person that we spoke to directly from horse and hound mentioned above. 

Thanks


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

But why do you need to know who the poster is? They have contacted you already... Simply unblock the people on FB that are desperately trying to contact you who you have blocked. And answer phone calls and emails... All of which appears to be the issue.

eta

again, this thread is for people to give feedback on your company. Maybe a better way to handle it would have been to ask people to post if they have had their issues resolved to a satisfactory conclusion.

Eta

Asking if anyone has had their problems resolved would be a less argumentative and spiteful way of doing it. To claim that posters are not genuine - that just beggars belief


----------



## dogatemysalad (1 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Again why does this have to get personal as this is about Bespoke Equestrian not about the people who are behind it. As I believe you will find that it is not just one person now.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean your user account on HHO is not for one individual but several different posters ? Isn't that against T&C's ? 

How do you propose to get HHO to censor posters if you are not told their identity by admin ?


----------



## quirky (1 June 2014)

People have moaned about Derby House on here. 
They haven't signed up and asked users to give them their contact/order details. They don't have to, they have records of all their orders. As must you.

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]. You have previously threatened to sue people and now you pop up trying to get names and addresses attached to usernames. 

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## miss_c (1 June 2014)

quirky said:



			People have moaned about Derby House on here. 
They haven't signed up and asked users to give them their contact/order details. They don't have to, they have records of all their orders. As must you.

You are treating people on here as if they are stupid. You have previously threatened to sue people and now you pop up trying to get names and addresses attached to usernames. 

Allegedly to 'sort out their problems'.
Pull the other one, it's got bells on!!
		
Click to expand...

^This. Very well put quirky.


----------



## Marydoll (1 June 2014)

The whole way this company is handling this beggars belief, if it wasnt for the aggrieved people it would be like something out of a comedy sketch


----------



## Del Boy (1 June 2014)

Ok I have been owned and run a business for over 15 years and never in all this time have I seen such a "Witch Hunt"

This young company run by a young girl is trying to do the right thing and find out what problems there are and how to rectify them. To do this out of 27 pages of mainly 'haters' is very dificlut when their usernames do not give any reference point that can be used by Bespoke to find 1. Invoices 2. E-Mails 3. Payments/Refunds  How the hell is she meant find an invoice for a pair of boots with the name Toughy on the top? It wont exist will it. Equally the e mail address will not have Toughy in it and neither will the payments or refunds. I am sure credit cards/paypal/nochex/sagepay will not have nicknames next to payment details!!!

Everytime she tries to sort this forum out people start with the "my friend this" and "I know someone who" none of which happened to them direct and therefore are as Bespoke said irrelevant. Let the people with the problems come forward otherwise who is to say that Bespoke has done any of these things.

Bespoke is not asking for the details of any of the people commenting or those expressing an opinion just those wh have a grievance. Slagging them off as Toughy is not going to help if she doesnt know who the hell Toughy is.

So if I had had any trouble with this company and had a genuine grievence and wanted it sorted then I would be more then happy to give my details instead of hiding behind a username that means nothing to the company in question. How hard is this to understand? 

All of the comments and opinions calling this girl a liar and doubting her are disgusting you are getting far too personnel. At her age she has got off her arse and got suppliers from outside the country that no one else has and is supplying products that no one else has in the UK. She is obviously reliant on manufacturers and various courier services which is a major problem in this type of business. At least she has given it a go how many of you haters run your own business and know of the pitfalls involved in it?

As for the deletions from FB and Twitter so what its her account. I delete and block people I dont need otherwise I would have hundreds of so called friends some of which are actually my competitors. Everyone does a clean up of their FB every so often!!!

All of you who have made comments and voiced their opinions for the service etc based on posts made by people who you have no idea if it is genuine or not, how stupid are you going to look when these posts are deleted because they have not been genuine and have never ordered or had anything to do with Bespoke and are hiding behind their username. This company is trying to sort is out!!!!!

Give the lass a chance she is trying to fix this and obviously H & H will have advised her. She has the name and telephone number of the woman she spoke too if you think she is lying phone the flaming number and find out it that woman works for H & H and what her position is within H & H. Easy!!!!

Lets see how many of the posts answer her before we try to 'lynch' her shall we. Pack of vultures all of you!!!


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

Yet another first poster on this thread - there is a lot of them. 

New poster - If you read the thread through, a lot of people shared your view initially (me included). Unfortunately BE's attitude, refusal to deal with aggrieved customers, and even threatening legal action, has changed the tone of the thread. At the start of the thread BE had a lot of support, it is on,he by her own actions that this changed. 

No one has treated this thread like a witch hunt - it is simply customers expressing their displeasure (and sometimes pleasure) in the service provided. BE's responses though have made people quite cross...

Eta - no one is saying this woman doesn't work for H&h, just that H&h themselves have denied that what BE said is true. I believe the H&h admin rather than BE


----------



## Del Boy (1 June 2014)

Let me see now first posters are not meant to be on here are they not? Why is that do you haters have the exclusivity of this forum Fides. Have you actually had any dealings with this company or are you just gobbing off too?


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 June 2014)

Sorry, Del Boy, you must try harder next time if you want to become a decent troll.


----------



## magicmoose (1 June 2014)

Del Boy said:



			This young company run by a young girl is trying to do the right thing and find out what problems there are and how to rectify them.
		
Click to expand...

As an experienced business owner, perhaps you can advise BE that trying to contact her own customers through a third party forum is hardly professional [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] because she apparently can't keep track of her own orders.

Any aggrieved customers I'm sure will have contacted her directly, if they wish to do so. All she needs to do is respond to her own emails, telephone calls and FB messages.


----------



## LillyBeth (1 June 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Sorry, Del Boy, you must try harder next time if you want to become a decent troll.
		
Click to expand...

:thumbup::clap:

She doesn't need to know names to get back to her customers, Del Boy, because everyone who was complaining on here said they had emailed/called/got in contact somehow and been unsuccessful. Therefore, she already has evidence of which customers are unhappy either through facebook, email, whichever, and so she does not need to come onto a forum and try to [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] people into giving out their personal details. She has all the details she requires, and perhaps if she spent a little less time repeating her [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] story on this forum [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian], there wouldn't be quite so many complaints.

From one uni student to another, [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]

PS - is there any way of an admin or someone checking IP addresses? I'm sure they have better things to do but I do wonder how many of these posters are BE.


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

Del Boy said:



			Let me see now first posters are not meant to be on here are they not? Why is that do you haters have the exclusivity of this forum Fides. Have you actually had any dealings with this company or are you just gobbing off too?
		
Click to expand...

If you had read the thread properly before accusing me of "gobbing off" you would see that I was originally a supporter of BE. No one but BE's own actions changed that view. I actually argued FOR BE quite strongly towards the start of the thread. Unfortunately their subsequent actions (like starting a new profile - which they admitted to, and threatening people with legal action) have made people disrespect the company and it's owner.


----------



## Del Boy (1 June 2014)

Then phone her personally and ask this woman if that is what was told to BE because it seems very strange if BE have her details that they would blatantly lie about what she is meant to have said. This company is trying to sort the problems for gods sake the lot of you get a grip and funny enough I have read the whole sorry saga. Again have you ordered anything from BE and had bad service or are you just jumping on the band wagon. Why is it a case of labelling her a liar but believing H & H just because its their forum page? We all know in life the bigger they are the more lies they tell but then again its much easier to knock the feet out from under someone small isnt it!!  Let her sort it and if the 'genuine grievences' will not come forward what does that say about the whole thing. I would love to know more about this young girl because she most be loosing the sodding will to live after you lot have had a go at her. As for bringing her parents into this argument I personally think they have shown decorum by not interfering and letting her try to deal with it herself. I bet they are extremely proud that she is trying I would be if she was mine. Just wait if I was them and I knew my daughter was getting this grief I would eventually jump in and it wouldnt be pretty. Its disgusting that you posters make this personnel and even comment about her parents Get a grip.


----------



## Del Boy (1 June 2014)

Again have you had any dealings with this company? Do you know who is behind the company? Everytime BE try to solve things people jump down her neck. From what she has been saying you can tell she is young and just starting out lets find out how young and what the background is shall we then lets see if some of us feel ashamed at the pressure we have put on this person.

First thing tomorrow I am going to ring her and find out her story warts and all. Will then tell it how it is on this thread. Will be interesting and I bet I will be the 1st to do it.


----------



## Fides (1 June 2014)

As I stated earlier and again above - I was a supporter of BE. I am no longer because of her own actions. I found this thread because I was considering ordering from the company, and had decided I would still use the company but would give them a little time to get organised before actually ordering. I have followed the thread with interest to see if their service improved as I really like some of the products in stock but their attitude as the thread has gone on has made me decide never to use them.

That is what the purpose of feedback threads is - so when someone is looking to see whether a company is good, there is information that is searchable. I'm guessing that is how and why you found the thread? After all this is the first thread you have posted on.

I, as have others, offered BE advice in a kind manner in the start of the thread. I even did a few posts up suggesting that maybe to try and turn the thread round into something more positive. I even suggested above that maybe she should have appealed to customers who had had problems resolved to come forward in her support - there are very few posts where people have said they have had refunds or their order.

BE has a fantastic site with some fantastic products but it has been well marketed and poorly. As well as criticism she has also had a wealth of advice. Some of which she has accepted, if not put into practice. Perhaps you could offer some of your own experience in way of advice to help this young, struggling entreupreur?

ETA - BE has a stock phrase that seems to come out frequently of 'contact me with your problem and I will sort it'. People have responded that they have and she has not honoured this promise. She is a very eloquent young lady and can argue her point very well,  but by not backing this up with actions (and a little bit of humility - instead of threatening legal action), the words are very hollow and their meaning is lost.


----------



## LillyBeth (1 June 2014)

Sorry, not having that. She is at university so old enough to better and supposedly intelligent enough too, but that is completely irrelevant. Being young is not an excuse for consistently appalling customer service. This company is ripping people off. Now she is on a forum pretending to chase this up whilst threatening people, when clearly she ought to be going back through her records and finding which customers had a grievance that she didn't reply to or which customers she blocked on facebook because she didn't like hearing their negative feedback.

You are quite clearly a troll, and quite probably the girl behind BE. I don't see any other reason why someone would join the forum today and be so passionately protective of someone who has ripped people off and then threatened them.


----------



## Marydoll (2 June 2014)

Well that was a short ranty stay for DB i wonder why ??


----------



## magicmoose (2 June 2014)

Del Boy said:



			Again have you had any dealings with this company? Do you know who is behind the company?
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine that quite a few people's dealings with BE have only been via this thread, mine included. It has been sufficient for me to form an opinion on the company though. Sadly, it's not particularly favourable.


----------



## magicmoose (2 June 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Well that was a short ranty stay for DB i wonder why ??
		
Click to expand...

Surprise, surprise, it looks like DB has been outed as BE in disguise!


----------



## Bespokeequestrian (2 June 2014)

The Del Boy poster is nothing to do with us.


----------



## Fides (2 June 2014)

Deleted cause I'm tired and can't spell


----------



## Fides (2 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			The Del Boy poster is nothing to do with us.
		
Click to expand...

Then why did the admin ban them? They wouldn't ban them for no reason and they weren't abusive. They were quite supportive of you, they didn't use and swear words or anything. Perhaps your IP address is now being watched by admin?

ETA - I'm tired and going to bed - it's a school night. BE why can't you just follow peoples' advice? You could have totally turned this thread round by now but you keep doing more and more outlandish things  Could you try getting people to come forward who have had their problems resolved? This would benefit you more than an apparent cover up.


----------



## frankiejones (2 June 2014)

I've dealt with bespoke equestrian on a few occasions and I have never yet had a problem with their company/ customer service, my products were delivered on time on every occasion bar one, and when I spoke to the owner she assured me that it was a shipping delay and my product would arrive in x amount of days, to which it did.
I would use this company again, and I also know of many people who have been happy with the service they got from this company.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 June 2014)

frankiejones said:



			I've dealt with bespoke equestrian on a few occasions and I have never yet had a problem with their company/ customer service, my products were delivered on time on every occasion bar one, and when I spoke to the owner she assured me that it was a shipping delay and my product would arrive in x amount of days, to which it did.
I would use this company again, and I also know of many people who have been happy with the service they got from this company.
		
Click to expand...

Hello and welcome to the forum. It's great that you joined to tell us about your customer experience.


----------



## Vanessa66 (2 June 2014)

It would be interesting if BE answered DelBoy's call, [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]. Let us know how you get on with that.


----------



## The wife (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## miss_c (2 June 2014)

Interesting that under 'del boy's name, instead of saying 'foal' it says 'bespokeequestrian under clause 3.2'... I wonder what that clause is? Never seen that under a username before...


----------



## miss_c (2 June 2014)

Aha!

Clause 3.2:
Users are strongly discouraged from registering multiple usernames, acceptance of which is discretionary.  In any event, anyone who registers a second username and then uses it inappropriately will be named on the open forum, in addition to having their accounts blocked.

Busted bespokeequestrian!  Perhaps time to come clean and own up?


----------



## Patterdale (2 June 2014)

miss_c said:



			Aha!

Clause 3.2:
Users are strongly discouraged from registering multiple usernames, acceptance of which is discretionary.  In any event, anyone who registers a second username and then uses it inappropriately will be named on the open forum, in addition to having their accounts blocked.

Busted bespokeequestrian!  Perhaps time to come clean and own up?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear....


----------



## hairycob (2 June 2014)

Oh dear. They must have really peed off admin. Not hard to work out how they managed that.


----------



## *hic* (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]

Del Boy / BespokeEquestrian / gemstoneflyer13 you need to make sure ALL your customer are happy, not just those who have complained on here. I told you weeks ago that people were asking on FB where their products were and that you hadn't replied. It was a golden opportunity for you to reply on there and have a trail of happy customers whose problems had been solved - [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]. It's not the customers for who everything goes smoothly who are your best ambassadors, it's those who can say "when it went wrong my problem was solved, calmly, politely and swiftly". [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Vanessa66 (2 June 2014)

Oh crikey. What a PR nightmare.


----------



## Frumpoon (2 June 2014)

Is this the same bespoke equestrian who have recently announced a round of sponsored team riders?


----------



## Patterdale (2 June 2014)

Surely the thing to do here is just to go through emails and respond to/resolve ALL issues, with a note to say 

'Sorry for any inconvenience caused by problems with our service. I hope all has now been resolved to your satisfaction. If there is anything else at all that we can do to help, please to not hesitate to ask. We appreciate all feedback, and if you are now happy with our service, positive reviews on social media are always appreciated. 
Thank you again for your custom.'

Or words to that effect. As everyone who has complained on here has always stated that they have tried all the other contact avenues, surely this would sort out all problems?
I really don't get the constant bumping of this thread!


----------



## Marydoll (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## miss_c (2 June 2014)

I can still see it Marydoll


----------



## Marydoll (2 June 2014)

Ooh thats weird the clause is back underneath it again


----------



## risky business (2 June 2014)

I thought this thread was dead and buried.. Should have left it there OP...


----------



## webble (2 June 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Ooh thats weird the clause is back underneath it again
		
Click to expand...

I can still see it


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 June 2014)

I hope that BE gets, and then accepts, the support and advice that she so sorely needs in RL. This thread has become quite disturbing, I begin to fear for her MH.


----------



## zigzag (2 June 2014)

Well if anyone googles Bespoke equestrian, this is the second link [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Fun Times (2 June 2014)

I think if I was a lecturer in business studies, I would use this thread for the purposes of a lecture entitled "How to commit commercial suicide". Alongside it, I would include the example of Gerald Ratner declaring his own merchandise to be "total crap", and that director at Topshop who stated their target market were "hooligans". And I say this as someone who originally started off supporting BE on this thread. For the avoidance of doubt, I am not a customer of the company, do not have a personal greivance against the company but feel I have the right to comment thus, not least due to the fact that BE itself brought this thread to my attention once again by posting on it weeks after the last post had been made.


----------



## littleshetland (2 June 2014)

I've been ploughing thru this lot with some amusement [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]

Bespokeequestrian/Del boy - you bring a whole new dimension to the expression 'shooting yourself in the foot' and should be held up as a shining example of why people in holes, really should stop digging!


----------



## gembear (2 June 2014)

miss_c said:



			Interesting that under 'del boy's name, instead of saying 'foal' it says 'bespokeequestrian under clause 3.2'... I wonder what that clause is? Never seen that under a username before...
		
Click to expand...

That's actually hilarious.
I can still see it too.

Tbh it sounds like everyone is hitting their head against a brick wall. [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]

Everyone has made very simple and constructive points, repeated over and over and BE just keeps replying with the same [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian] excuse. 

Time to give up or hand over to someone who knows what they're doing, me thinks.


----------



## Becky.tinnion (2 June 2014)

I have ordered of bespoke equestrian before, received my item and have just ordered again so have 100% confidence that I will get my order, every company get bad reviews as parcels do get lost in the post and since they don't hold stock if an order get delayed getting to them it's going to take longer getting to you too, if everyone that had a good experience with the company posted on here posted too you would see how many happy customers Leigh actually has


----------



## risky business (2 June 2014)

Becky.tinnion said:



			I have ordered of bespoke equestrian before, received my item and have just ordered again so have 100% confidence that I will get my order, every company get bad reviews as parcels do get lost in the post and since they don't hold stock if an order get delayed getting to them it's going to take longer getting to you too, if everyone that had a good experience with the company posted on here posted too you would see how many happy customers Leigh actually has 

Click to expand...

Unfortunatly your good experience doesn't make those who haven't had a good service and received their product or money back feel any better. 

I agree all companies have a few customers where it goes wrong or something happens. But it's how you fix the problem and I think that's what most posters here have the issue with.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## LillyBeth (2 June 2014)

I would love to know how many of these accounts with positive feedback have the same IP address as BE *giggle*


----------



## Penny Less (2 June 2014)

This company is a clone of the "other" company it seems to me


----------



## Becky.tinnion (2 June 2014)

LillyBeth said:



			I would love to know how many of these accounts with positive feedback have the same IP address as BE *giggle*
		
Click to expand...

Thats just pathetic that you really think I'm fake? I have a face book account,
https://www.facebook.com/becky.tinnion.9?ref=ts&fref=ts
and a YouTube,
http://m.youtube.com/channel/UCql-ng534y0J_xSuTasWOSg
and if you message me on face book I will happily tell you my good opinion on BE. It may be hard for you to believe but BE does have lots of happy customers! And lots of them but people don't tend to write reviews about stuff unless they want to complain about something or have a good old rant.


----------



## ester (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## *hic* (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]

Becky.tinnion - actually it's rare for companies to get bad reviews for parcels getting lost in the post. At least it's rare when companies actually bother to do something about it. For example I bought 5 x 25Kg sacks of grass seed from a company for an urgent job. I paid for 24 hour delivery. 3 sacks duly arrived the next morning. Not a happy puppy as I needed the seed to be spread that afternoon. I rang the company and a few hours later they'd couriered up another 2 sacks!  I give them glowing reviews and would thoroughly recommend the Grass Seed Company to anyone who is looking for a reliable supplier who sorts out any problems promptly. When the missing two bags arrived several days later (courier had lost them) I phoned the company up to arrange their return and was told that I could keep them with their apologies.

Contrast that to how BespokeEquestrian handle reports of missing parcels!


----------



## *hic* (2 June 2014)

Penny Less said:



			This company is a clone of the "other" company it seems to me
		
Click to expand...



If you mean Shwmae - totally different people involved. [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## miss_c (2 June 2014)

Becky.tinnion said:



			Thats just pathetic that you really think I'm fake? I have a face book account,
https://www.facebook.com/becky.tinnion.9?ref=ts&fref=ts

Click to expand...

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## ester (2 June 2014)

miss_c said:



			[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]
		
Click to expand...

Oi I got there first you


----------



## LillyBeth (2 June 2014)

God yes I'm sorry, it's so pathetic of me to accuse someone of doing something they only did yesterday... how absurd of me. Would be totally out of character for BE to come and make accounts here to fabricate good reviews and provide support!


----------



## *hic* (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Becky.tinnion (2 June 2014)

i am NOT a sponsored rider for Leigh nor have I been asked to post this. I did it all by myself. Yeah it may be hard to believe but I did it because it really not fair for all of you to be slating her when their is plenty of happy customers here but as I said people generally only post reviews if they are unhappy. And sadly smaller companies can't afford to give everyone free stuff just because they complain otherwise they would be out of business with the quality of stuff they sell


----------



## Becky.tinnion (2 June 2014)

So have you got proof it was them?


----------



## miss_c (2 June 2014)

Becky.tinnion said:



			So have you got proof it was them?
		
Click to expand...

That DelBoy is BE?  Read back a few posts and there's the proof.


----------



## gembear (2 June 2014)

Becky.tinnion said:



			i am NOT a sponsored rider for Leigh nor have I been asked to post this. I did it all by myself. Yeah it may be hard to believe but I did it because it really not fair for all of you to be slating her when their is plenty of happy customers here but as I said people generally only post reviews if they are unhappy. And sadly smaller companies can't afford to give everyone free stuff just because they complain otherwise they would be out of business with the quality of stuff they sell
		
Click to expand...


You're not really doing BE any favours tbh, just keeping alive a thread that had faded in the background and would have stayed there [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Becky.tinnion (2 June 2014)

miss_c said:



			Which shows pictures of a certain LR and her horse.  This leads me to believe that you and she are good friends and therefore you are not going to be unbiased.  After the owner of bespokeequestrian has been proven to have created a fake account and publicly denied it being anything to do with her I am afraid people are going to be suspicious of new posters, it is the nature of this forum I am afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I took some pictures of Leigh? But if I had received bad service from them, friends or not I wound be 100% honest if I had received a bad service.


----------



## ester (2 June 2014)

no, buy you are maybe more inclined to give good service to people you know do you not think?


----------



## miss_c (2 June 2014)

Just to make everything crystal clear... (I don't start work until 3.30pm, the horse is done, and I have nothing else to be doing!)

bespokeequestrian said this:







But HHO Admin did this:







And the clause in question is this:







As HHO Admin are able to monitor IP addresses they would have been able to see from their end that BE & DB were using the same IP address and therefore the same computer.  As far as I am aware 'normal' forum users are unable to see this info, but I'm not the most technically adept.


----------



## gembear (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Becky.tinnion (2 June 2014)

ester said:



			no, buy you are maybe more inclined to give good service to people you know do you not think?
		
Click to expand...

As I said I just placed my second order the last order being at least a year ago when I only knew Leigh as 'bespoke equestrian' and I got perfect service then? And my opinion would be the same friend or not.


----------



## *hic* (2 June 2014)

Becky.tinnion said:



			i am NOT a sponsored rider for Leigh nor have I been asked to post this. I did it all by myself. Yeah it may be hard to believe but I did it because it really not fair for all of you to be slating her when their is plenty of happy customers here but as I said people generally only post reviews if they are unhappy. And sadly smaller companies can't afford to give everyone free stuff just because they complain otherwise they would be out of business with the quality of stuff they sell
		
Click to expand...


The point was that what saved the day was that the company IMMEDIATELY AND EFFECTIVELY dealt with the problem. Any small company can do that, you re-despatch the goods and you then claim from your courier. [Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]

If you are operating a drop-shipping business then you have to be even more pro-active dealing with these things due to the built-in time lag and the double possibility of delivery errors and delays. It cannot be the customer's fault so it is for the company to resolve.


----------



## *hic* (2 June 2014)

miss_c said:



			Just to make everything crystal clear... (I don't start work until 3.30pm, the horse is done, and I have nothing else to be doing!)

bespokeequestrian said this:







But HHO Admin did this:







And the clause in question is this:







As HHO Admin are able to monitor IP addresses they would have been able to see from their end that BE & DB were using the same IP address and therefore the same computer.  As far as I am aware 'normal' forum users are unable to see this info, but I'm not the most technically adept.
		
Click to expand...



You're correct, which is why earlier on they connected gemstoneflyer13 to BespokeEquestrian. If you've not read gemstoneflyer13's thread it's quite interesting.


----------



## gembear (2 June 2014)

As someone else asked..... quite interested to know if anyone contacted Trading Standards?

I'd previously had a look at the website, and thought there was a lot of choice. However, a lot of the items are super expensive so I would want to know i'm getting a good service/delivery promised for forking out so much money. 

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]

Last week I ordered an £8 stock from a small business on ebay and £13 shirt from robinsons - the stock arrived in 2 days and the shirt arrived in 4. Both just as promised. That's how it's done.


----------



## ester (2 June 2014)

It does seem very history repeating we had a 'friend' of the onesies come and talk about her great service and onesies too.


----------



## Trublu Jumper (2 June 2014)

I have bought several items off Bespoke Equestrian and received all my goods.  Even when there was a slight delay on my John Whitaker hat, I was kept updated as this was beyond her control, it was the manufacturers - other websites which advertise on FB had also advised of this before people start saying it was an excuse.   I will continue to use Bespoke as I have never had a problem.


----------



## mischamoo (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## gembear (2 June 2014)

It's getting pretty tedious now....


----------



## Marydoll (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## saskiahorsey (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Frumpoon (2 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Buddy'sMum (2 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			The Del Boy poster is nothing to do with us.
		
Click to expand...

But just happens to share the same IP?? 

PMSL


----------



## LittleGinger (2 June 2014)

I thought 'Del Boy' was quite an amusing choice of alias, personally...!


----------



## OldNag (2 June 2014)

Blimey this makes Onesiegate look really tame.
Any new aliases yet this evening?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 June 2014)

Major déjà vu here!!


----------



## horselover88 (3 June 2014)

I hate to bring this thread back to the front again, but when does the law step in to either 1, take action against the company (If they cannot provide goods, and are not sorting refunds/exchanges) or 2, act on these 'libelous' claims by customers?

I do feel for BE, because she is young, obviously has had many teething problems and facing critisicm can be tough, however any successful company knows that listening to customers feedback and making changes is good for reputation AND profit..... To block people on facebook, ignore emails and calls, and to take months without refund or exchange is above and beyond bad business.... I can only think that there are many aggrieved customers out there for things to blow up to these proportions.

I note that I am not an unhappy customer, just shocked by it the whole thread!

I am now going to lay down after reading all this. PHEW!


----------



## abracadabra (3 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Fides (3 June 2014)

horselover88 said:



			I hate to bring this thread back to the front again, but when does the law step in to either 1, take action against the company (If they cannot provide goods, and are not sorting refunds/exchanges) or 2, act on these 'libelous' claims by customers?!
		
Click to expand...

I've asked a couple of times whether anyone has reported them to trading standards - until someone does there is nothing that can be done.

As for libel - the law recently changed with regard open forums. As the person has the opportunity to openly defend themselves it can't be considered libel. They did a really good job of this at the start of the thread. It's just such a shame their immature behaviour showed later on and made the company look bad.

It's a shame really, Leigh seems to be ambitious and the company has some good stock.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (3 June 2014)

Fides said:



			I've asked a couple of times whether anyone has reported them to trading standards - until someone does there is nothing that can be done.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who paid with a credit card and has not been given a refund can claim their money back from their card provider through chargeback (under £100) or section 75 (over £100), more info here:
http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/problem/how-do-i-use-chargeback#link-2


----------



## abracadabra (3 June 2014)

Fides said:



			I've asked a couple of times whether anyone has reported them to trading standards - until someone does there is nothing that can be done.
.
		
Click to expand...

Someone on the thread says they have.


----------



## *hic* (3 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			With regard to each of these 'posts' covering all 21 pages. If you have a genuine grievance with Bespoke Equestrian i.e. you have ordered products and are not satisfied with the service, then you have 48 hours to email me the problems you have been experiencing. 

In the Email please explain all grievance, your post number relating to this thread and your Horse and Hound username.

Should you not reply within the 48 hours then your post will be removed as irrelevant by Horse and Hound. 

This post will be posted everyday for 1 week, after which if you do not reply to me directly at info@bespokeequestrian.co.uk, all posts will be deleted.
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued to know if anyone has had any posts removed by Admin. I notice that the post which was to be posted everyday for one week has not been reposted daily.


----------



## sandi_84 (3 June 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I'm intrigued to know if anyone has had any posts removed by Admin. I notice that the post which was to be posted everyday for one week has not been reposted daily.
		
Click to expand...

No because Admin have said they have agreed to do no such thing.


----------



## Red-1 (3 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Fides (4 June 2014)

Red-1 said:



			From the sound of it I don't think she "meant harm" but I do see that she is in over her head, and has quite possibly realised that.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know - at first I was on her side, then there were the 'other' threads and the threats of legal action and slating the forum admin, the snideness, the additional accounts.

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Queenbee (4 June 2014)

Becky.tinnion said:



			i am NOT a sponsored rider for Leigh nor have I been asked to post this. *I did it all by myself*.Yeah it may be hard to believe but I did it because it really not fair for all of you to be slating her when their is plenty of happy customers here but as I said people generally only post reviews if they are unhappy. And sadly smaller companies can't afford to give everyone free stuff just because they complain otherwise they would be out of business with the quality of stuff they sell
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaMT (4 June 2014)

What have I missed


----------



## Ellie2893 (4 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Lunchbox legend (4 June 2014)

I just tried to look up UHOH but there are so many, it's not clear which one it is.  Could you give a little bit more info, please?  BTW, how do you know it's the same company (not a dig but a genuine question  )?


----------



## bluedanube (4 June 2014)

Wow what a fantastic thread   A real lesson in how not to run an online company.
 Leigh, I hope you don't mind if I use this thread as an example of what can go wrong when 'good intentions' take the place of 'good practice' in business. Fantastic resource. I can't wait to see what will happen next!

Good luck to all involved


----------



## abracadabra (4 June 2014)

@ Lunchbox Ledgend...I took UHOH to be the sound, like uhhh ohhhh!, not an acronym, lol.  Was I wrong?

And it is the same company. Same pictures and everything.  I've seen it too.


----------



## Ellie2893 (4 June 2014)

Lunchbox legend said:



			I just tried to look up UHOH but there are so many, it's not clear which one it is.  Could you give a little bit more info, please?  BTW, how do you know it's the same company (not a dig but a genuine question  )?
		
Click to expand...

Try 'D&B Suits' ... Sure looks like the exact same logo on the nose band of the item but I may be wrong I was told this by a friend and looked for myself - I myself actually had a good experience from them before they went downhill!


----------



## abracadabra (4 June 2014)

And that's not the same one as the new page I saw, wonder how many there are.

Anyway, sorry Bespoke Equestrian for our derailing, this thread is about you, not them!


----------



## Ellie2893 (5 June 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/BlingMyBrowband/posts/903349119692014


----------



## miss_c (5 June 2014)

Ellie2893 said:



https://www.facebook.com/BlingMyBrowband/posts/903349119692014

Click to expand...

That's interesting reading!  Wonder how long those comments will stay there though?


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (5 June 2014)

Hope somebody screen shots them before they are deleted and sends them (with their complaint) to trading standards.   I am not a customer and won't bother to be after reading this whole thread - backed up by those comments on fb.  Such a shame as the website looks pretty professional, if only the person/people running it were too!


----------



## *hic* (5 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Ellie2893 (5 June 2014)

Can't believe them!!! They had over 65 posts on that when I looked at 8am and now... They have ONE from a customer and the test from them! 
I'm actually shocked at this company!! Can't believe I was going to buy from them and actually applied for their 'sponsorship' grrrr!


----------



## *hic* (5 June 2014)

Ellie, they've deleted the whole lot now and put a up a statement about changes in posting. No reassurances that they are going to resend the "lost" parcels . . .


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (5 June 2014)

Just clicked on the link and it says page not found?!  I am not on fb but can usually see "open" pages - looks to me like they have either gone private or deleted the page now...[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Ellie2893 (5 June 2014)

exmoorponyprincess1 said:



			Just clicked on the link and it says page not found?!  I am not on fb but can usually see "open" pages - looks to me like they have either gone private or deleted the page now...this really is an excellent lesson in how not to run a business!
		
Click to expand...

That'd be because they've deleted it!!

Edited - they not you :L


----------



## CheekyGypsy (5 June 2014)

[Content removed following complaint from Bespoke Equestrian]


----------



## Fun Times (5 June 2014)

abracadabra said:



			And that's not the same one as the new page I saw, wonder how many there are.

Anyway, sorry Bespoke Equestrian for our derailing, this thread is about you, not them!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. Am quite sure BE would like some more derailing of thread if possible!


----------



## abracadabra (5 June 2014)

Sure she would, lets not oblige her shall we


----------



## Blurr (5 June 2014)

Bespokeequestrian said:



			Again why does this have to get personal as this is about Bespoke Equestrian not about the people who are behind it. As I believe you will find that it is not just one person now.
		
Click to expand...

Is Bespoke Equestrian a limited company?  I can't find it at Companies House nor are their any relevant details on the website suggesting that it is.  IF that is the case, then BE is not a separate legal entity and those involved in running the business do not have limited liability.  Which means that customers will most definitely be dealing with the family (it's a family run business according to the website) as they are the ones liable.  I don't understand why this is not a registered company, particularly when it sells such expensive products and appears to lose so many in the post.  The refunds/replacements will have to come out of the pocket of the family running the business.  What about the risk of bailiffs?  

I hope I've got it wrong and that this is a registered legal entity, can anyone point me to it?  I've only looked for Bespoke Equestrian but I suppose this could be a trading name and there is a different registered name (although this, the company number and registered office should be on the website).  On the other hand, I may not be seeing the wood for the trees and all the info is there.  Does anyone know?


----------



## zafeer2025 (5 June 2014)

I've found the address - it's under their t&c.


----------



## Blurr (5 June 2014)

Yes, saw that one but it's not referred to as the registered office, it's one of the things that made me wonder.  That and there being no company number, no limited at the end of the name and no sign of that name at CH.


----------



## Shdaowfax (5 June 2014)

I registered here because of this thread... I too ordered from her and she answered messages quickly before and right after I paid for item. THEN she dropped off the face of the earth. Despite multiple "hey how is my order progressing?" messages which were read, she ignores everything. Just TELL me if you can not complete my order and give me money back! I am going to go through my credit card as she claims (in a fb post) Nochex would not release the money until she provided proof of sending (im sure they have had hundreds of complaints about her - but it is their general policy anyways according to website). Assuming Nochex still has my money anyways I should be able to get it back.

Finally I got annoyed enough to also comment on her last FB post about sending her messages for questions on orders rather than posting them on her page. Of course it was deleted but hopefully it stopped SOMEONE from ordering =) 

The biggest annoyance is not that she has not sent the item, or that she sent a whole bunch of items like mine but not mine (as per a post and picture on FB) but that she continually tells people to message her with questions then ignores them. I know you are reading this Leigh. Please, PLEASE respond to people when they question you. Tell them the truth ("Hey, so I kind of promised you an item I do not have and can not get at that price" or "Unfortunately, this item is not in stock" or "I have no intention of actually sending you anything" or "Gee shipping is way more expensive than I thought - I am sending the item COD") Really, seriously, this would be better than ignoring. 

Rather than fighting the multitudes of annoyed people (you will always have unsatisfied customers because some people are never happy) work WITH them, use the truth and refund money when asked. This is all we ask of you. 

ps. We would like our pretty, blingy items please.


----------



## Fun Times (5 June 2014)

I am beginning to wonder exactly how much cash belonging to customers this girl is sitting on....


----------

